# Freeing the Might (story with Fighters,Paladin,Theif,Bard)THE FINAL ACTIONS 3/7



## Felikeries (Nov 30, 2003)

FREEING THE MIGHT


Led to investigation by the swinsty maliced looks of the villagers,Taiken,turned his view,in regaurd of the last few passer bye’s-and viewed the item of interest.It twinkled gold and was just beyond the main fareway in an alley,the back of a few shops the only portal to it other than his,a certain take,-a stolen item,though innocently found.He thought of this as perhaps the first step in the beginning of what may prove to turn around the ill fated path of his life-and start a destiny with greater fighters,paladins even.That was his calling,a need for magics was always a cold coursing through his blood,scince the days before his teens that he had fought off roving bands of orcs with the help of some strangers that offered their might,three of which were wizards,and 1 a paladin.The last sneering look of a contemptious,palace guard,flaoted past his now unified visions,and making to the object –a quick swipe and it was in his grasp.

What is this,a golden pendant,no a religious artifact,not simple at all to be sure,it had cross etchings,and magical wards,and a small hole in the center-perhaps for a gem to bring about even greater magics,one that Taiken could muster through his own sense of practice and by the end of his tryings he could have a spell ward,and the ability to fight with a sword(that wich he was already able to produce)and be justly so named a paladin.

“hey Kenny(as some who blighted his sense of presence often called him)-what’ you doing lookin around all frightened spent into a cobbweb,steal something?”Marty asked.
Marty was a teen bravado of adventures scorn as well,but he had it in for being a thief.Though the first few encounters Taiken had with him ended in a fist brawl,now adays they looked at eachother with some regaurd,though Marty thought himself to be the more likely canidate of the two to find glory at the world of battle’s opportunities.

“shut-up!I don’t need you to make a good day turned to not-my excuse for being self-wholesome when you interupted me are my own”Taiken felt the evisiveness of use of the new gained power should wait,the magic thunder would be fully active and more promising at the time,if only he could avoid trouble for awhile.

“well,fine,suite yer’self I was just about to have in for some ale and steaks at the ol tree with a few of the coots who always scaff me for survival,thought you’d fit in,besides we haven’t drunk together scince I pick pocketed that guard and you had to deck him for the get away”

“hmmm,well an ale sounds good,but I don’t want any trouble out of this”

“no,trouble,no trouble to come of it at all,just uhh…some planning”

“great”Taiken shifted the pendant into a safe inner pocket without removing it from under his tunic,and trodded on after Marty,with a disdain for the idea of planning,other than what was to be of the future for a brave,strong new paladin.

There at a grande oak,with some searing scars from some Cleric ceremonies that had made use of it stood,two young elves and 1 gnome.The two elves were brother and sister and often wore studed leathur much to most of their races disliking,however for them,the real way to take on the world was to go at it your own way,and as they practiced sword fighting,which sometimesTaiken was invited to,the tricks of the trade fell in between the seams like broken branches of kindling to a fire.Marty was no help-in the views of an alignment favoring good iether-as the gnome,Mif Yatter, made his own goals of being a bard in retortant ways,often Marty was there to steal a few of the coin tosses at Mif durring the tell-tale sessions of offering public entertainment.That in turn led to Mif asking of Marty to just as well as take them from the persons themselves,who then may have not returned to Mif’s occasionly ‘tunes on the streets’,and bypassed his own right of passage in that regaurd.

“though a stay of tunes may be so eloquent on this night,I must say Taiken you do not ‘la,la,la’ look to be quite right,and mustering a disease of the mind dear Marty,you also seem to have strayed from heaven quite fine”Mif tin eyed and glouting mused a diddy as the two approached,considering making an effort to integrate a harp,but then decided not to be to brash,after all Marty was like the leader-of these occasionly fighting swines,and no place to fall back on ment that some gratuity had to remian.

“well,well, a tune of misbegotton sensations,for that I lend you no coinage,Mif Yatter,and dear Kliza,and Morigin,you have any distastes to air at me?”Marty responded as he opened the chest sitting there and inside was a full meal and three jugs of ale.

“thanks Marty-thirsty myself,let’s cut it with the friendlyness,and if you must reveal a bestranged plan of yours,well then I bet we’d all rather learn about it with a bit of the spirits to toast”Taiken took one jug and downed 5 gulps as the others looked astonished and as if that wasn’t enough he looked at them in shore-shock and belched loudly.

“ha ha ha ha”they all found the stale air much more responsive after Taikens display and set to diner and drink,like crooning mighty adventurers on the breast of a campaign,with only 1 cue for comprimise,that being what Marty had in store.

“so it is with great-zeal of our mutual joy I offer this to thee,my party of warriors,and magicians alike(to Taiken)-as soon as tomorrow begins I will be leaving to venture to a rune,there one can find some treasure-I’m led to belive,but more importantly,there is also certain to be roving beasts,and fights to blooden our swords and make true our strengths as we each-and I know this to be true,get more and more impatient to take on the world”

“sounds to me like a living death trap,why of all places a ruin,should be left still with treasure that others have not found?”Taiken asked getting frustrated the more he thought of it to see just what exactly it is he had.

“no,no it is true,and don’t take my word for it –you’re all invited ehey-10 percent of the treasure each-leaving 60 for me-“

“nope-20 each leaving equal for each of us,then you got a deal”Kliza said in a rotund affirmation of her taking the sword she carried and swiping it in the air.She was a deftly sort,and though she didn’t start fights she usaully won them,and staring her down with a sword in hand was a problem to most who knew of her talents.

“well-ok so it’s settled,meet me at the north city gate at sunrise,till then you wallowing warts-I’ll be getting some rest myself”with that Marty dissapeared,all to fast-like a thief,for that he was,though now too each of this mishappen lot was turning a new leaf.

Steal and steal again,as that was all that practice and preaching had ever been lent unto Taiken,the acts about to be taken into suppositon for what he had as a new rank pleading toy,were easily twice the lust of mithral endaveour of his own ability,and ½ the courage of all of life’s experiences he’d ever taken in.Confidence,however was not a game in the world of sorcerery and learning,and the billowing checks of the superflous wind and his own dignity thrust the might of the first view layd on the magical item.Golden,and fore sworn of loftier times than that of a Paladin fledgling,the cautered wounds of thousands of evils legions,or shrill confused demons,or defiant she-wraiths were surely expunged by the user of this-and an art of such powers used wisely passed on to him,was in the right place of those who set fate,or looked upon him in the multi-planes,seeing to it that it was his.
He held it with one hand,pinched with all the fingers aginst the thumb,and mal-turned it about as though it was pushing a course against an awkward broken arm.The shacks left unattended durring the evening hours nearest the back gates that were used for simple passings of grains merchants and that lot,made a fine place to be in solitude and respect for that which was all that could be as Taiken –for surely would open the ways of respect of the course of mastery surging through his novice abilities.Who else could be so bold as to conquer the deadly,yet fruitfully left magi-blessing ,waiting like a perplexing puzzle abondend in the alleway of this slip-shod village.
The wallows of the serpentine airs,and the dancing flutters of unseen fairy forces,were ceratinly considered the type to reveal the way to a new beginner on the path and order of ritcheousness as he.Hail-demands of dieties shriek in lust-gods throw torrents of spells in hate,wizards recurl into their keeps-for I Taiken now have the key to the ways of great mastery of necrophilia-,…or so it seemed.
The fused source was there,not against the wings of a beating Wayverns distaste at a cleric or mage that branded the golden might in a feautal way,but in fractured surgance:each branch of the tree searching past flatulant lord,and derrived evil ones,the orders of good,the alignmemnt of a Paladin,-was this too strong for a simple scattering of one burst of knowledge.The thought of a shock rang into Taikens self,as the sensation that livened grace was making it’s purchase of his deign to gain it,and doing so of a dance of harmonies like archer to battle bugle,or bard to elven silver flute.Searing from the lift of desperation to drop the pendant,he fixed to the structures about-‘perhaps if they stand against the rays of disease-or poisen that first look to question my soul’he thought,scampering about in confusion as the world of unmaterial turned to sorcery and electric elements of ethereal whippings began to effuse all about.The ,mind will bertray,is the ultimate fear Taiken had tasted,the young Paladin who uses a curse or blessing in a stupid act of miscomboblry will pay for one such loss-or no the arc of revelation still was in his favor.
Kliza was never too fond of taking the if’s and that’s off of someones mind she read and go for a date with the flounder of their profligation;but-however foolish Taiken was,she saw that his desire to breathe the nobility of greater fables,of the midevil fortune,and fates of the warriors of now nearly lost chivalry,equeled her own.The care made by him to act normal about their informal party at the oak gathering place,let all to futile a sound breach to her intrinsic,scatter-calm,of the show of her eleven-ways.The dark was near,the night showed little regaurd for a simpleton trapped in a problem,bemusing or not,which surely Kliza sensed was percievable,now that she saw what Taiken was going through.
Timid concentration as the energy flowing about looked to be more and more a cause for alarm,soon found Taiken at more a beligerent triumph,as the sensation that control was being generated to his call finally took place,and as Kliza watched astounded as Taiken fell to his knees,one bolst of an acid like stream flew from him into a shack,the panel being sliffed right through,maybe even across the 20 ft of it,and out the other.She gasped,with a hand at her mouth,a column of wit washed over her and she knew that now she must decide to step in if it was unsafe-to destroy the bonding.But no,that was just as Taiken had hoped,the lashing strength of a source of zeal so great could now be derrived in greater effort of his own controls-the acid was a defiant measure which told the new user that the task of mastery will be as golden and estranged as this magi-binding pendant.So with that,and Kliza resconced to just catching glimpse of his actions in thought of that she’d just assume let this Paladins path begin and play out-a surge of tendrils evoked of an offensive wizard spell type furry-seiged his arm holding the item,then he stood-un-calm-but nearly dogmatic in that same way-and sent the ray of electro-lightening flying to a tree just beyond the mortar wall and gate several feet away.
Zweeich!the cast had been mighty-and left swifting smoke responses at the ½ ft blemish,while Kliza took the oportunity to prance over to him and seal the delivery of faiths with a tremendous hug.
“wow!you tricky ol-human-what in god’s name did the heavens bring you?”Kliza asked in completely void of accusations snipet.

“that is,my dear fighting wench with the fearsome blade and taunting liberty of skill,my own answer to the calling to make myself a namesake-a magic twist to illuminate that which the sword fighting doesn’t”Taiken,still held the amulet-pendant-only with a powerstrewn regaurd now.

“that’s quite-fine by me,shall I be the one to let the others know,or is it to remain a secret,sort of like the way I see you watch me undress at the river sometimes”she crafted a interesting appraisel at him.

“stop it-I do not!(he slapped her shoulder playfully)come on I have to find a cord to fasten this to a necklace-so it can be used whenever –it can be”he responded making a hop to a jog-and she flitted afer him.

The group set out from the homestead,little comfort though it was,most of the 5 using shambled abandened places to stay,which provided wood for warming fires from their own walls,and the gruff bunch had much in the way of whimsicle nature and confidence tallying the morning air.The path was certain,that much at least Marty knew,the two forks they took would eventually put them into the places of wilder battle’s and roving chaos that yearns to kill fresh underlings such as they appeared,however,as trust and fortune seemed high in the group a quick striking of their talents could probably bring them safe passage,…or so they presumed.

“I don’t care for scaled beasts that walk as beings,if any should attack,I’ll be certain to stab and stab again even though it has fallen-that’s my vow what about you”Kliza fromped a supplicant of their courage.

“well I can kill any form of beast-that doesn’t have the wits of resourcefullness,and as to that I can be sure quite a few of the bandits are the same swill”Marty offered first.

“or be it so bold of me to say,the power struggle of the common law abiding folks have  found a true protectorate in my own abilities-..hmmm”Taiken said,also proudly looking to Kliza as a hinter to keep it shut.

“actually,the spell of sleep will work just as well as any of you’re foolish swordwork,if a stupid bunch of attackers takes to us-simple safety-I vow to that”Mif said and played a quick sprite on a pan,made of metal’s of some acient crafting technique.

“no-just good clean ability to take the war as it hits us,maybe 10 or so,even strong maligned beasts will answer to the grave,all of us to be thanked,though a mighty chromatic dragon,or a score of undead and we’d be done for”Morigin slighted their work of immpassive confidence,but not as to be unwarrentedly bleek,he was a step in the other direction than Marty about taking a lead of this group from time to time,but his sister was the wild acting one,and the thought of going into a discussion about the issue was easily a distastefull notion to any of them.

The day passed on with little befoulery,this type of merchant band,or that type of village guard unit made little attention of them,and they found the next turn to make by the time the sun began setting.Suffered feet,to be sure,as of marching for distances none of them did often,however guilded with hope and the desire to start the campfire,they all passed into various duties unchided by any comments about the length of the walk.And as so it passed from a setting about the crackling campfire,to finishing of stew,and some cheapy pub wine Marty had obtained,they shared a few words on the planted brilliance of their journey thus far and what was to be,and cut their attuned senses out from the rest of the woods about them…

“hey,but what can I say to thee,my fine warriors,6 coppers for wine,or 2 golds,for the-ehy you know-I did what was right for the best of us-“Marty spoke as he finished a mug,smirking in a bit of drunken lightlyness.

“no-that’s great,we can hope for another day before we get close to the ungaurded areas,though so you’ve said-“Taiken spoke,knowing it was dark enough for him to touch the amulet,and nearly bring it enough open to meet his intensly interested eyes at it.Kliza of course,played the part of unbegotton spy,making no hints about it,and all was on the way,fighters,theifs,bards,paladins-who could have matched the wit of this group when their great quandries of battle and war had formed a name-as so keenly they had hope for a great making at this rune,and a show of skills pronouncing their worth to the chumps and braggards who payed little attention to the novices of the ‘fine’ skills.

The Kaitheyn had arrived,an unsuggested clipping through perimeter shrubs;as in no foresight the young adventurers were claimed oathenly to drabble and a drunken 
stuper.Fear gains the reasonous hold on the frightened,murder upon the suprized,death’s toll an easy slice of the blade away – for the formidable Kaitheyn band scouring for just such trouble at this group of fledglings.Fearsome leathur and thin plate covered sections of their muscular front,as a fine sword was carried by each and their  blackened,occasionly with pink and green blemishes,-appearance fell an opponents vision to respect for those that looked to be from an evil keep with horacious cavitures to wizard enthroned futility.

The dazzling crafts of bard entwined severed worlds of ethereal control and the proudly usurped and equelly as demeur amulet worths of the novice paladin were about to take their turn of fate into the first conflict;slighted by the encompassing notion of simpleton ability and ill founded imerrsive elements of being thus so-they were sent to a clashing that blade and fury alone could not preserve their lives.A sudden tearing sound wether it was the foliage just at their camps border or that mixed in flounderance of the steady approaching Kaitheyns gaffing slights of battlcries-broke them from a denial and calm of the world about them.Quickly drinks and other items spilled off from them as they lept to the obviousley evil intended raiders.Sword fighting and bravery was washed across Kliza’s looks most of the four that had swords-Marty,Kliza,Morigin and Taiken.All was not foresaken,Taiken had been escue about the path they took scince a few passings of crossways from the village and had his sword next to him-and Kliza and Morigin slammed their swords in defense against the first strike,-Marty moved several paces to a pack and retrieved his as 2 Kaitheyns rasped in at him,swashing the air as if a taste of victory was to be theirs.Using the search for solace that had problemed Taiken the minutes before the attack-his soul was set to fire the amulets power at the foes-and cleving hold of it as worrying a quandry of physical defense in the theretofore he called out loud,and passed one Kaitheyn making towards Marty who was in trouble for certain;2 slashes were on his arm,and though some blood dripped from the stomache of a beast,he stepped back and back towards the outskirts.

“hail all sources of this magic-bring me the spell of acid!”Taiken shouted now a mere 5 steps and standing at the back of Marty’s attackers.

The looming tressle of winded magics spun their response,as flits of power went through his arm at first-stealing his concentration for half of it was looking upon the now pounding swordwork of the beasts-but the next response was of conjurer and miracle-or fledgling and sources of doctrines of spellwork from higher places and the ray skewered through the meat of the two beasts-scorging a mist and making dribbles of flesh appear on their fronts.It was no lucky strike though,because Marty had seen this strange attempt at a spell Taiken was throwing,and battled one last push to make the beasts stand one before the other,the first nearest Taiken a 4 in hole and the second also killed,with the ray stopping before blasting into Marty easily.

Kliza spun 1 time and confusing her foe spun again after a quick stab,reposte and stammer(of dueling skills).The slash finaly sliced open the neck and fell the Kaitheyn grabbing it’s gurgling demise-sufferage of violence like this never had Kliza witnessed before-but that was a certain befined vail of drat for any stepping to her to allow a kill on her way to a well and good yet fearsome bransting into a fighter of prowess.

“he fiddle fee hey the light which blinds the eye to heavens of the sea I sing to praise thee,befall our victims ruthlessly”Mif Yatter,was pronouncing the words as the un nominal to be sure trick of an integrated floating harp was before him played with skilled quickining fingers-the medivial scants of notes slurred like a battle hym to dieties and the sky swirled above the battle area-finally washing a blanket of water over the 5 Kaitheyns still alive.However this was not any sort of sea faring swindle-or blanket of farming luck-the smell was not unlike a contemptous rusting of corpses and graves,and the liquid shed the beasts to the ground with bruises across all their bodies.

Now was their chance-2 had dropped their swords and within several strikes though 1 tried to stand and with a rage of chaos attack,Marty, whos back was turned defending Kliza as she ‘dehearted’a grounded guff-Morigin threw his sword with a touch of strength that may not have been obvious from his phsysical derrivance,and skewered the
damned ruff house raider….they had victimized with ferral death those that looked to do that unto them.


“wether I stand to make a new life was never a problem of mine,but this attack has
made me realize that the Gods who divinate fate have been truer to the ways of
fighting and determination than I may have percieved-originally”Taiken spoke to the others as he followed Marty,Kliza and Morigin behind,and Mif Yatter at the back.

They were taking the incident at high hail,and the doctrines of truth that lay before them were all curling into a weave of littany initself a miracle from that which was their borring lives at the village.Kliza had been the first to speak concerning the spellwork used by Taiken,saying that she has seen the act of practice(not really,but a propensity for competance scince there was success was the least she could do)and when the vile discernment of using it’s powers was in hand he did a true Paladin formed casting.Mif was also implied as a favored element to the battle,having sent the 5 Kaiytheyns in dour
impression(pun)to the ground,wounded and unable to defend ending the problem.Though taking the responsibility of the main arcane arts party member was not really a problem he voiced his concern and interest in the issue after Taiken spoke as they began the path to the ruins once again,the new day arrived and the sworn taste of adventure bitting at their heels as never before.

“well,the tunes of damage rather than,defense are really more pleading or derried upon the complex nature of taking that witch is unseen and making it material,and sending the blessing in a crafting of sounds and lyrics,as untrue of myself however it is-this I say in truth,though I mean if you aren’t following the idea of confusing the isuue of summons,I can attack for sure but the reliance on more effort-it’s silly-see what I mean”Mif was squeeling away as a bard might about the ways and woes of the art,and trying to dance his tune of fighters dauntless sense in with the statement,the others played lame,and shirked the contraptive facade of Mif’s bragging.Though finally Marty made a thought about it,to Mif and the group.

“so if you want to be a slayer,you don’t have to take that bile clout about dieties of bard patronage,so why worry at all,we’ll get a sword for you-eh Kliza and she’ll make the first step as easy as Mullberry pie”Marty retorted with a laugh,and keeping the pace at the quickened state it was waited for the answer.

“I can not teach Mif to fight,what a joke,or more like he’d be telling jokes before we were through with how to even hold a sentient steel weapon!”she gaffed loudly,and pushed her brother who started to laugh retortent as Marty had,and they all found the issue amusing,and even Mif was any more compliant about being content about what they had for now-the efforts of timely practice for each of them in some ways were going to unfold into the brilliance of the truest of warriors,prides task of learning more about what each class ment to these individuals was really only a quest away.

The countryside dipped and rolled away to flatland forests,skathing with evergreen trees like odes to darker tales,wars and beasts,and the sky flew through the maze of natures greens and earthen conflictions,as though the sleeping energy of the unborn world was a temple of fear and strength to be carried from lands to the stratosphere.Lackeys,bandits,Kaitheyns,thiefs,what unbetold mystery could strengthened
wayfarers taking lifes breathe of the unprotected lands think to gill and court of these told horrors,and murders cost at any time-alluring to the thief,paladin,fighters,and bard,and a valiant pact of enterage to the climbing constitution and mid-swept acclimation to surface to a great adventurer and advocated martyrs to treatcheries call against the simple folks,and their lands.

As they began admiring the golden wisps in the flattened barrier of cloud embankments,through which the sun had passed and began it’s course to far below the ranges,they stood still,simple answers to the next place they would camp-and a final breeze flushed their concentrative newly alive minds-and set the ching chang work of getting the fire prepared,the dinner boiled,the cots set,the weapons at close avail.But this was not the only activity in the region,scince first passing over a hill towards the area,a group of beasts heard the warning sounds(for that which was an outsider was an intruder),and making tuff on the call to destroy these young gallants,the Betriens began to lithely float their way-in anger and need to kill towards them,much the same way that the first raiders had made a torrent of the first place,this camp too-was about to be alive in slashing,spells,and gruesome warfare to survive.

The monsters,all 7 of them,had their corrosive and damage dealing poisen strike limbs of puncturing bones swinely and yet supremely set to make a first suprize attack.Though it was not to be,Mif was alive with eyes of searching and  sense careening concentration,for though these Betriens could dispell a flurry of magics bane,they couldn’t undo the scanning spell Mif made true and strong this time,unlike the last to avoid what just was exactly as that-and about to happen.’tle tlii te tee teie tiee’the harp was beautifully claimed to the wonders of arts of more than musics and the answer arrived,hailed to from an illusion of the harps spirit(a robed angel in ether form,of blue and grey wisps flitting in derrivance to make her appear,as though the strings themsleves pulled her together)-‘warning young bard friend a group of floating monsters moves to attack you within the moment’-she dispersed and the harp dissapeared as he turned a few steps towards the campsite itself from the perimeter and shouted the warning.

“attackers,attackers beasts-take your weapons”Mif Yatter ran to them as they spoke not a word but stratified and gleamed with weapons and futitlity at bay,set for the battle.

Kliza jumped in front of Marty seeing the first of the Betriens arrive,and spinning sliced a fine cut into 1 at each side of her full revolution.The suprizers were instead the foiled and taken at the first dance of death upon this eve-the skies scouring dark blue into the shadow realms of warrior and beast at cantankersitic wilding.But so as to be over confident soon many strikes and swaths were missing,the nimble reviele of these pests was nearly beyond comprehension.Morigin after killing one with his sister,was stabbed with the poisen,and felt a draining fuse of blood from his legs and saw the cloth about them foil in as though he was taking a spell of high calibur on,looking at the wound one could see the blood from the wound was now green and black poisen dabbles staunched at the flack like some mischevious other world molten.

“no!Morigin,stay next to me,do try and stay standing-I will fight with twice the effort”Kliza cries out,and thusly Mif new it was time for a casting,and Taiken too was now about to invoke the amulet for a treaty of arts and metal technique.

“silly-it’s a mere-fruity poisen-non that could hurt good Morigin”stated in a superficial lie,and they new it,but it was not fatal.

Thump!Thwap!the limbs of devil-do failed twice by separate Betriens to go through the leather armour Marty had,in flying bades to maneuver dexterily from them.A quick roll and at his feet he was able to take one to hell that was not facing him,the sword slashed through it as it yeipped-‘eeighiriyygh’,chains of the magic world were too also about to make 5 creatures be helped to meet a same fate.

“hail great friends of the arts cast lightening as never before!”Taiken bratched very loudly,one sword block defense the only bite against this ever strong contention.

“there as fine as the sky –my sweetest angels-send darkened matter to enemies that fly!”Mif Yatter had the integrated harp once again,and the tune a new attack power,and quite an interesting sight took place immediatley.

As black clouds formed around the 5 Betriens,one of which was making scrape wounds on Kliza finally as the other two she mostly stayed off,had made the hole for which it did so-the paladin smathering of lightening whipped across to 3 of them,and confused and unable to do much-the Betriens screetched unendingly,the compensation for warding off strangers tonight-certain death!Soon all five were killed,as unremittedly the proud party
looked upon the corpses in bewilderment.The forms skittered and lost the liquid of blood and poisen which lay within,spilling to the soil.Failed gaurdians of the ruin,sent to win,sent to do the necessary and when death was taken,they were scurged to the plane of undead,to begin a new servility,-maybe that was so,the young ones,never have seen this after death animation and body purge before.


----------



## Felikeries (Dec 2, 2003)

*the battle with Kaitheyns*

freeing the might


----------



## Felikeries (Dec 8, 2003)

*battle with Betriens*

battle with Betriens


----------



## Felikeries (Dec 15, 2003)

*the ruins shall be even a greater challenge*

well.....if anybody catches this story.....

the next bit they will have to use wit about the enviornment as well as more fighting,that could bring about wounds that need a healing spell,and the amulet will be used....lightening....acid....what's next,theivery at the locks.....the elves may be in leathur however traps can be worse than that AC help.......


----------



## Felikeries (Dec 16, 2003)

The following scutter flaup,dissettled preening eyes,-couraged and incouraged waivers
from the mishappen truth of the attacks,left the vanity march –not unlike the setiment from the first croppings of this journey-with a strange strong yet devious whelping pup
to the hell dog mother from the ‘well of souls’.Status of the victorious,yes-such was
certain that only darker roads traveled were those that lead victory to downfall-disturbance of  the normal claims of the efforts of say….’average adventurers’-possibly quite a make concerning that and Mif Yatter just as well incouraged ‘I hope so’-…

“well told and true fie fie the followors of the sky,fay lay fay hey hey,those who wonder alone in the breachs of the ruins…are sure to die(then taking harp,for added effort to the
defference from calm the tune was about)-yet we’re not the same la te da we’re the reapers and –hey te ta hey tete God’s ruling shames,sent to kill to go past the commoners
will-oh what a swill am I!? Da de!”Mif was in fact the fluent egression of the bard.

“well I don’t do that type of preying,so let’s keep this easy,and resolvent”Taiken answered to the flicker of distaste at everyone’s conciousness,concerning their progressions and goal,theretofor certain to arrive upon the late afternoon.

Squalers of the broad winged Raven birds that layed shallow and in waiting about ruins
made their appearance as sunsets deigns begin to rule the air-and but a flatch of insect was all that cut the air otherwise.Doctrines of light were far from available,if this place truelly was once a temple,-a foresight of the repulsed nature of this place of meals of abblutions,words of solace,and ceremonies of finer goods;was left with no trace.The female of the group,suaght her own separate fealings when first looking upon the building of mossed,rotted and broken works of architecture.The sky was severing the
beauty of it’s color washes,though while in fact the settling of the elf girl’s look into
the reasons for the temple or it’s rancor were in fact –a vision – a’divination’ or pathos
message,-girls killed,sent the gods after starvation,beating,whippings,blood spillt as milk to the bowls set upon altars….for some reason Kliza sensed this all while the others cried a cheer of glee and jogged quickley the remaining hillway that set about the unwholly grounds,a pit for the consessions of defilement that forswore the ways of religion of this place…..though that may have been after the first followers of purity
to some cause-rather than evil,had made alive this forbidden realm consecration home.





next they will fight unded prietesses,angerered,or flying aboniations,or explore....


----------



## Look_a_Unicorn (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi Felikeries. I hope you don't think I'm being deliberately rude or trollish, but I started to read your Story Hour... but had to stop after a few paragraphs.
I've tried my hand at a Story Hour & failed miserably, so I know how hard it can be, but I think I'm still within my area of expertise as a reader to strongly suggest that you review your posts in the 3 following areas:

Spelling- a spell checker will help you out here, so it shouldn't take too long. Add to the Dictionary any words/names for your campaign so they don't keep getting caught by it. (Oh- also, make sure the dictionary is set to UK-English, not US. It's the original and the best . )

Grammar- I'm not sure if grammar is the right word, but I just mean reading each sentence to make sure it's making sense, then read it in the context of the sentence before it to make sure you're not jumping from one idea to another- it's very easy for a reader to get lost when that happens.

Layout- Split ideas/contexts into paragraphs, start each spoken sentence on a new line (unless it's more dramatic to keep them on the one, it's a device used to indicate short-sharp conversation.)

I hope this helps, and if English is a second language for you then all I'll say is that you're doing better at learning it than I would be with yours, and practice makes perfect!
Thanks for sharing your story


----------



## Felikeries (Dec 17, 2003)

...with lightened platemail,the lights of magic still flighted about,and faith floated through their green and blue casts flitting her wings for a brief second...

-that will answer the trick of the worthyness of 'freeing the might'....'sevy te eth trice upon word {} vicious of metal create a cevias sword!'

i'm a fighter too,if you indeed didn't want to ask that friend

the spelling program i have is nasty,so i usually just go through myself,however there are instances that i forget,but that can be re-pasted after an edit,so it isn't that horrorous


----------



## Felikeries (Dec 18, 2003)

Paladin 4th +1 dex
Fighter 4th +2 str
Bard    4th  unknown
Thief    4th +1 dex

critical damage goes alive at 4 th level,unless you're a weirdo and don't 
set traite scores to make the 17 neccesary,though that's after 6 melee's

so.....Kliza blocks,priestess kicks(multi-attack,boots of vanity with daggers),Kliza slices arm,preistess 2 swoopes and claws,Kliza spin kicks another sneaking in,priestess casts spell,.....

Kliza slices arm and skewers it this time as well, 3D6 =14 ,3D6 =10=5
19 only a few more
suddenly the thre priestesses surround her,she's got to kill the hurt one,
misses critical re-roll...oh no....

...wait she has a chance to defensive action,4 melees,then maybe the party can help her....that's being smart /  oh no magical multi attack(though rolled at the time for return to regular combat,stays;this campaign defensive taken on a multi attack doesn't garauntee 4 rolls,),the only chance is if the preistess is stupid and places the multi attack at the first defensive action....

we've all seen this before...i say that regular combat roll for defensive action on multi attack should take place,specifically,modifier roll is exempted
..


----------



## Felikeries (Dec 22, 2003)

THE   RUINS

    The fleuncey of dracnire preistesses in ghostly form scrooned through the temple in places,searching for victims inheriting the trails of death of this forbiden ruin,as meandering through the plight of eventualism and respect of this,Kliza was swept with a tear and soon spoke to the others as they began towards it.

“stop!we must be carefull,there is an evil …an undream and turn of ills awaiting ot arrival to bring death and revenge…preistess..”Kliza skratched the words forth in a bemuddled state.

“oh my lying waste,fear and order seeking haste,we arrive to ruin the ruin and what’s more slaye the fuetals that lie from the arch of the front door!”Mif Yatter responded first even though all did begin to walk once more towards the home of undead.The seeking tune of ryhme and pan playing had begun a casting of dispell alter-plane beasts,or as hoped ghosts.

“see,there is much strength within us,I have the most faith in ever the powers of the amulet,and Mif has discerned a spell it looks like for just such an attack….please we need you skills”Taiken forced a rallying speech into the air as they began to nearly jog to the next battle.Amatures with no resolve may have been theory in practice but a few days ago but this was untrue of the budding warriors now.

The broken walls felt dutysome still in their dilapitated state,with frail summons still appearing in the mithral and astral from the sight of it’s contortions of carvings and craft.All those that were from the great harvests of spirit strength and later soul diseases must be bound with visions in the beyond,of heaven or the abyss,classifying the needs and wholesomeness that may settle and acost the pathgoers wondered unto the lay of this castle to religion.Who so keenly may fight to survive ,may be cursing the next,-to forgo such slaying,-and reach the next victims may easily rest on the never dieying wraiths that spun their weave,and murderous plots from images of the innocent and the demi-god blessings of keepers that insured the deaths were fealty to evil-and once in days far beggoton now to purity and learning of the ways of principles in shining armour.No spell from a frivolous bard,or eyes of a fighting elf,nor powers of novices could prevent the slaughter as now indeed only evil relied on the means to shub and prayer at the ruin.

“please,we must think about our actions,there…there are-….there!they’ve found us”Kliza though several steps away found the first sight with her consisive looking,and took the sword she would rely on for battle at this hour of war,and so too did the others begin to make alive the fracas’s storm.

“casts of might I call to thee in purity’s fight-send acids upon these undead!”Taiken used the first open moment when each side neared so slivery from one turn of time that slashes and screams were filling of the air.

Billowing rays of more than one acid stream,rang forth,as swordwork that swiped in desperation to no effect started,the friend to a source of power;a paladin in eyes of favor,a respected foe now amusing to some of the preistesses,sent the dooming effect with ferver from the angels slueicing through 5 of the 10 foes,causing gashing wounds unlike that which was from the material plane.Kliza was a step beyond the others in reaction to this problem,with a quick slip of dexterity she ran a mixture of blood and wholly water over
her sword from a vile,and motioned to Marty who was nearest and he understood.

“it is Betrien blood and wholly water,pass it forth to Taiken and Morigin!”she twisted once and realized as Marty moved to do so,that 4 evils were surrounding her.

“help!oh god!”Mif Yatter had been a great advantage when first they began,for it was 20 that had waited to kill the frivolous band of 5,but many were dispelled;now he was staked to the ground with an alterplane spike through his gut,as one held the magics that bound the item,another was getting to tear apart the being,unable to push away or for that matter even understand the wound that was pinning him so cruelly to the earth.

“watch that-fools of disorder-I’ll make this a graveyard!”Marty first of the 2 others moved to help Mif,and swashes 4 times across and back again at the neck of the first shocked to stillness the ghost-and each time the magics of the potion gashed and harnessed a draining of the life that was there,untill a nearly material world pancre opened the wound,and dissapearing the face and neck could be seen falling to the ground first.

Taiken and Morigin faught defending Mif in the next turn of events,as Marty soon stood back to back with Kliza,who had used a jumping swash and warcry of pleading to those that may have warned her and had avoided instant death,receiving only two slashes that barely broke the leathuer across her chest.Dancing in uncontained anger,the preistess’s were soon knowing that scince the first dispell,the all to be all waiver of undead might was about to be broken and again Mif now hurt-but not as badly as a real weapon impalment,cast the spell of darkness,as the Betriens had fallen so easily to,so again shall the wraith bitches,though quicker and nearly able-to avoid the clout,they in fact sliced
Into nothingness within a few motions and staunts of swordwork.Then as safety beheld the group finally,they nearly wept for joy or validity of having discouraged evil’shold from this place;and but for Morigin each had suffered several swipes of the deadly clawed hands.A healing was needed,but Mif was beyond hope for another spell untill they calmed the flavourfull sprites of luck,and ehaustion-and needed badly was a full meal perhaps-if Marty had in fact been lieying the more quenching delight of some wine made of purchase with several gold coins!


----------



## Felikeries (Dec 25, 2003)

Freeing the Might     A Fight Inside the Ruin

With a waivering of expedint interest,they spent a few hours resting and delighting in the moment with food,and of course a finer wine than at first let on by Marty.The night may bring a series of problems for this young hearty band of friends,but with success billowing past any stale portences,they were confident that all to be had from the place could be there’s and if the cost of battle was as great as it had been,they didn’t much stand to fear that lamentation.If eyes alone could tell what Kliza showed of her concerns for the now and present,it was that truimph beheld victories march and souls of fire could treat the world as a place for emmulative refinement,that grew the orchards of destiny in ways that justice and glory knew to be so wholseome and true.Morigin was still even prizing the days value,his friends taking the effort of wounds with war today instead,but in truth the destiny of each’s was in any way as crafted with defense and offense with no change in theory;their realation was courting a foundation better than ever before,and when Mif had cast a healing spell,they decided it might be better to take on this place,or it’s dungeon even with night around the bend.

“my,my,what good are the creatures who gaurd this place,if there isn’t any treasure,I can’t think of what is a better way to spend our first night here,than to use torches for places underground that’d be just the same effort durring day”Marty himself was plausibly interested in leading this take.

“ok,well,we have 6 torches i think,maybe a day for each,at least one extra that’s number 6 can shed enough light for us to use together in the worst case”

“or in the best case,some- much to find,that the only reason we leave is for that very problem,the last torch”Taiken annouced as following after Marty who stepped into the main above ground chamber with torch lit.

“world of fear no my tears,that great gold is fortold or retiring like trolls,will we grow old!” Mif said a little song-ryhme as always for their next advancement,and within minutes determining that there was in fact a secret door on the ground,or a hallway with steps to be taken was the next issue.

Marty soon was picking at the lock on the visible and standard door,with the idea that either an obvious mislead was the other,for it was not too difficult to find,or that whatever was layne in this place maybe be easiest to fight first.That was maybe an ignorant assumption for awaiting within was a temple assasin,a furious beast with,strength and poisen,an Italiasthreiyn.The door creeked open and Marty turned and smiled as if I told you so,and they walked in twenty feet to the first chamber.The room was so grande that their light did not reach the walls,and loking to the ground smears of blood were quickly one of the first visible signs.

“hmmm this could get to be a bit more dangerous,this blood is obviousley not years old.”Morigin stated while they were in difussement about what to do.

“so,unlucky snoots who thought they could do what we are here to accomplish,more fame anf fortune for us,lets check the back wall,-I at least advise we stay together though”Marty then leading them on with trick and triumph in the air.

‘clck,t’clck,clickty,clck’-a series of hoof like sounds stepping on the paving stones suddenly cut the calm.

“a gaurdian,take your weapons!”Marty jumped at the souns and immediately responded.

The Italiasthreiyn was viciously built,a sword in one arm,and a gash across it’s chest corroded like a poisen was splashed across it,more likely just the serums of it’s own worth making place.It looked angry,and fiercly raised the weapon,and trotted towards them noting how many there were,and flickering it’s concentration at the one female.

“stand behind me Kliza,did you see the way it looked at you!”Morigin stepped forward in defense of his sister.

All to quickly Marty in clashings of steel on steel,found it’s strength overwhelming,and when he moved to block a vitalized power swifting,his own sword fell to the ground,and he was forced to dive roll to the side and let the others in.The beast reared it’s front hoofs trying to claim a deadly punch on Taikens chest,but he held his sword with one hand upon the blade,a light cut subfusing the defense,-but was with this move able to cut a wound on the maligning hoofed legs,one of them,and further anger the foe.It growled,and charged,into them,dodging and trying to slice it made their  response a bit un expected by the enemy,but it easily stayed off Kliza and Morigins swords with it’s own,and then charged to Marty,seeing him set aside,and an easier target.Such was not to be,however,the tides of magics course were building,and Taiken made quick use of it being a few steps from them to cast the acid beam from his amulet.Freeing the wave of fluid from the nether tides,the calling forth sent the stream quickly and cleanly into the upper right back of the Italiasthreiyn,just before it noticed,that Marty was in fact now stuck to the roof,utilizing a yet seen talent of the theif’s.

“ha ha ,thought I was easy prey,someone toss me my sword before I lose concentration and fall from here!”

Morigin,chucked it precisley and Marty caught it in a swaggering swift cleft,holding dearly with his other limbs in special talent,and Kliza,getting the jist of this made a bold
move and swaggered to make the beast follow her,to just under Marty.

“oh dear,fallen not a friend yet with out my help this battle we’ll never win”Mif Yatter had his harp set for spell,though it may not be as powerfull as the other times,this situation could call for it in this state,when soon they may be on the defensive.

Kliza dueled for several swipes,using her two hands at one time on a few swipes,trying not to let happen to her what did to Marty.And suddenly as they had hoped,the stupid beast never saw that Marty had his sword in peircing alignment directly above him,and when he jumped into it,the sword cut first, taking the extra gravity surge,and went to the hilt into it’s body,through vital organs,and gashing a mortifying wound.The beast slapped Marty aside,not yet fallen,and he was nearly poisened,however the leatheur was just enough to render the claw slash a fuetal effort.And Kliza stabbed it’s chest as it knocked Marty away,it’s life was no more.It’s eyes went blank before it fell,then,like a bureau or some inanimate object it slammed to it’s side,and more blood fuse of it’s poisenous lifeforce washed across the ground blending in with what certainly must be the liquid smears of it’s own victims in battles passed.


----------



## Felikeries (Dec 26, 2003)

*further into the ruin*

FREEING THE MIGHT           Further Into the Ruin



They continued on….The short work of the Italiasthreiyn,was not a little cadence,and with no reason for delay they moved through the one hall at the back of the room.There within the boundary of each side of the hall a magical field lay before them.It was easily 3 feet deep,and looked to be cascading elecrtricity,while holding the full power of a ward.
Marty touched the torch he held to it,in first attempt to make sense of the situation,and it was quickly snuffed,what that could do to flesh ,may be a problem was conceeded by them.

“there must be a treasure about,I mean,that guardian was a wreatched waste of energy if there isn’t any”Marty flippantly spoke as pacing before the current dilema.

Kliza was fascinated with another aspect in the hall,for she had found writing in ancient elven that she could fairly well translate,and soon all of them were watching her without a word waiting for her deluge to be revealed.

“there are words,….it says that if this temple should ever fall to ruins then those who walk the halls must be of pure intentions,….any one here have a problem?….no….good…the final room may be trapped with alter-plane evils that must be dispelled,however the preistesses who were the keepers may be there to help…well that’s not true we saw what happened to those bitches”Kliza translated to them as they appeared shocked,this was going to be a true show of force for them.

“I say we just as well better be carefull when we find this room,maybe even avoid it,like Marty says the treasure in this place has to be around,just look for trap doors,or “

“yes well,enough,let me through and I will attempt a tune of dispelling on this,though if it isn’t to any of my patrons distaste,we may have to go another route”Mif integrated the fine harp and thought before trying his luck…finaly the brilliance arrived-

“please oh fine gods beyond destroy this field which has done wrong,the desires for peace and love will vanquish this temples evils from thee great ones above!”such as it was he played quite fast,setting the invocation to a truimphant tune.

The angel of the harp appeared again,and smiled,then turned to the trap,and swirled a funnel of sparkling anti-magic at it….it fizzled into the energy,then began making veins of purple flow about it,traceing courses of the electricity like a poisen taking over.Within a minute the field started to solidify as a glass wall,and then with a smaking by the femme’s hand it shattered,brittle layers of fragile glass through all three feet cackling and cracking till the way was clear.She spoke a few words before returning to her heavenly world.

“this place has much to be disbanded,if those such as you and your friends can heal the wounds of worship for the world to congregate once again at this wholly place,a gift will be offered,fair well young Mif Yatter”and she dissapeared in a quick flash.
“ah ha…well Morigin I fear the distinguished divine agents have it in for us,I certainly wish to try this challenge,how about you”Taiken spoke to all,while taking the amulet to be layne on the outside of the tunic.

“we’ll see,we need more…you know a magic item,we’ll see,let’s go”Marty stated beginning further into the dungeon of the temple.

“you’re the leader wise one”Morigin looked bemusedly to his sister,and she shook and took her sword.

The next area was a natural cavern,that had been reached via a hall that slanted towards the subterrains for a great distance,the depth was easily greater than 5 stories of a structure.Calloused residue of lichen and minerals ranged about the walls,and puddles from seeping water,it appeared were scattered about.Then a familiar sight was before them,the smears of blood that made terrible trails to the deftness of murder and horacious beasts,leading to a treasure box.The old shambly slats,looked as if they could be broken,even though the lock was a burgining iron clasp,and the contents were quickly on each’s mind-thus that without asking Marty simply bashed it with his sword,and the chest was no more a proper form.

“ha ha,see look,gold,and what’s this….a yes a ring,and a bracelet,take this Kliza,the ring is perfect for my pinky….what’s this at least 500 gold pieces for each of us”Marty was aghast and not intimidated to quickly slip on the magical item.

“for me…you didn’t have to,oh well chumps girls first!”she was also excited and quickly had it about her wrist.The effect began immediately-her arms felt like giant gates of steel,and her body was the force of a thundering waterfall,the sword moved about as she maneuvered to feel the rush of energy as though it was ment to slash through a thousand trolls.A bracelet of divine strength offering her +5 strength,and extra attack finesse,but how much it could expend was uncertain.

“well Marty,we can see Kliza is a…giant slayer with super strength,what of the ring”Morigin asked,taking the few extra coins,in the shambles.

He was a bit confused,how could so eloquently a met request as treasure in the very next room,not have made itself apperant.The coldness of the metal was not there any more,it had to know it was being used,the thoughts of fire,ice,strength,regeneration each ended with no result….this is maybe a higher powered ring such as was Kliza’s bracelt and so great that only in the time of battle’s woe’s when churning undead struck to smite the party it should find the summoning to bring an angel,or cast a field across the sword,to dash twenty wraiths at a time.

“well it’s so strong that it must wait to be used in battle…that is why…nothing more nothing less…let’s get going,I feal like we’re being watched”Marty had taken his sword in desperation to discover the ring’s worths,and now resheathed it and made to the hall that was just at their visions end when standing at the treasure.
The hall soon turned to bricks of the originals form,with broken grout,and some shale from years of stress holding the earth from the area.The empty torch holders were black metal of a dull sort,and vinerys and  a pentagram were crafted on each,a sign that perhaps they were on the right ruote to the room that had significance for rights to the temple.Kliza found that one had a strange torch still left within it,and took it examining it more closely.The cloth around the lay before the wicker end was silk,and had the same elven language in silvery italic print.

“thee who betray the mother of souls,betrays the night wraiths”Kliza said and the rest were bewildered.

“what,that torch has that same ancient writing?”Taiken asked

“yes,what did you think I was getting lessons from Mif,-it’s a saying or warning I’m not sure…it doesn’t quite fit together,the preistesses were wraiths,what did we do to the mother of souls,nothing-“Kliza spoke tritely,while setting the torch in her pack,when they had the time perhaps a safer place might prove better to light it.

Now as they had begun to dwell on negativity,the hall after several sets of steps in between spans of  200 ft,released itself into a grand chamber.Even as Marty stepped a foot on the first checkered marble tile,an oil altar formed like a cross in the center shook quickly then burst alive illuminating the area.

“wow…my god quite beautifull,I’d hate to blast acid on any of this”Taiken said as mystified they each proegressed for personal investigation.

The statues of forms looking much like the wraiths that attacked them, were made of a golden copper metal,and glowed lively,in rapture though perfectly unanimate with ethereal blue gowns about them,ten on the left and right wall,were supplanted by the brilliant ornations of colums with miters,and cutwork that gulleyed through roof rafter,seding reflective flinches of the light by sparkling dust that formed about the upper sections.Beige in form most the work looked quite displaced from the dark grey nature of the temples past offering,and now that the room was alive once more,there felt to be a certain privelage in the innward minds kept aloft by the rooms beauty;one of ability to make charters with dieties,one that saw the passing of life with a regaurd that layd shallow the evils of creation,and dancing in entrancing tunes the souls of free form pixies and brownies coloured the black dreamy mirages of those looking to the ceiling that beheld the carving of a great oak tree with many magical wardings in gold cut into the life like image.

“a great temple indeed,I feal the life force of the ancients here do you not,”Kliza said making to a pedastal that obviousley was for an opened book to be set,and some smishes of leuthur were visible on it,from that very use.

“I feal like,we may be in much ancient trouble if the final room’s enemies are like the power of this room itself”Taiken said,looking upon the fired altar,and noting that several switches were layne upon the top.

“ho humm,the good will previal-stop being such sissys…hey what’s that Ken…aha another puzzle,maybe Mif can get the angel cutey to do this too…..(beat) ha ha ha ha
no just kidding,we can get this”Marty had a luagh about the well to do angel summoning trick,and they all gethered to look at the perplexing element to getting beyond this room,as logic might have it.


----------



## Felikeries (Dec 27, 2003)

*the switches*

FREEING THE MIGHT   the switches

Triumph of the wise over the incompetant was standard issues for theives concerning the alleviation of games in dungeons writ of levers and such trivialitites.Marty could therefore see that the issue was which ones working together of the 4 opted to create the mechanical movement that opened a door rather than dangerously bring about a trap set to destroy intruders.The sorts of complied learning from the encounters with what the temple provided as it’s ‘servo’ to the world may play a piece of incouraging counter-confusion,but what exactly the hints were needed to be openely discussed.

“the central or first above ground room,was led away from by the stairs to the back and left,this lever,making route to the room,an opening eye,…though angering the mother was also a major issue,the mother of Letheria,war goddess,her minions are to the south not the bottom lever,or Zintrin the goddess of wraiths,who lives in heaven in a forbidden temple,the firt lever…”

“no,I don’t think you understand this too well,the cross is burning in each direction,and setting each switch to lean towards an icon or cue to a place with this in mind I think is a better reasoning,but I’m not the theif here”Taiken answered first,sure fire as a memeber of wits for the party.

“well,it obviousley doesn’t obliviate the room,so whatever is unleashed we could fight,or survive”Morigin tallyed a quandry.

“it’s no use,Morigins right,…just tell us when we should be on our marker”Kliza stated as making unsheathed her sword.

Stagnified in dimentions of doubt,and that they were in fact a novice group,they each considered this unnatural bite into their campaign to vanquish the temple.Each seeing how the foretold littany of Kliza with sword was a step in the right direction,took their swords as well,Mif Yatter stepping away and playing a few notes on the pan,which may or may have not been the beginning to a spell.

“ok,get set,I’m going to move the front and back switches….’ch-chink’! huhn…wait there the book stand is going into the ground!”Marty rushed to it first and in a befuddled concern tapped the sword point onto it,sturdy and leaving the room,there was no effect.

“well done Marty…now the incarnations will see there’s no gift on the offering,and within a minute we’ll be history”Mif glouted the presumption that was easily on everyones mind.

The switches returned to their place,and Marty went back while the others tried to see how far it had gone,leaning towards the hole with Kliza’s torch shinning for 10 ft,-but there was only blackness beyond that.Without further ado however,Kliza realized she had a rope and they tied one end about a column,and Taiken volunteered to climb into the unkown,Marty taking blame for the stalemate,stood at the puzzle chagrined,still thinking it through.

“Here it is,I can see a small tunnel,I can climb through,if you don’t hear from me in a few minutes send help!”Taiken noticed a small cubical stretch,that was 3 ½ ft of open room,and made into it,and scitter scattered aways untill reaching the other side.

‘ter gheregfh geheh’ minor chattering was supplying a strange sound,and as though there was a newly formed fear in his heart,Taiken realized that some small band of demon like creatures must be moving about the area.This was no time for sutlety,the finer swordwork that was used untill now should wait,and the magic of the amulet could serve the unkown danger more intelligably so.Trying to make no noise,he caught sight of eyes looking to him with the flicker of light,and sat upon the brim of the crawlspace,noting it to be 5 feet from the ground,as he had set his hand to the magical item,on approach,his concentration had begun,and the sight of more eyes that made towards him didn’t effect the proclivity to do the suprize deed.

“great magics and wise ones strike lighteneing at those I can’t see,do my bidding so the temple may be free!”not to be forgotton,for making such wisdomous words,the amulet alighted to make this true.

Fizzing scatters of the ray like magic,saught out the unwanten hosts,and as they were smitted with the effort,their 2 ½ ft forms were now visible.Some tried to move away but the 6 blasts struck all but two of them,as there were in fact 8 in the area,and they were malified to the level of no moevement and perhaps a fading death.

Greeting the others at the altar room,and panting for trying to avoid being chased by the other two,he suggested they help tarry away the pesks wether alive or not now after the shock were the most of them other than the two he told that may be following.However before he could make his way,the flying demonites,with 6 horns and black bodies with golden wings and vicious teeth and claws,had flown into the room,past Taiken,and were glowing as if protected or in surgance just before casting an underworld spell.

“ahh,no—…help!”Mif batted at one that tried to scratch him moving quite agile,and a scratch bled soon enough from the back of the bards hand.

Kliza was upon the wrteched little foe with expediancy,as Taiken took to realize that spell being cast was on him,and in confusion nearly fell back into the hole,after just having reached the floor,while setting his sword arm forward in a desperate defense.The demonite was missed entirely by Kliza,and the energies of evils contortions were strewm into the room,as each cast their awaiting spells.Cleaves of light in an eeire purple form ripped through the space in front of,Mif,and Taiken,as tendrils with claws that dripped blood,and other fluids scathing the tendrils made droplets to the floor as well,ending with smokey acid responses on the floor.The showering bites of the acid flayed about and singed each member as the 4 arms took grasp(4 from each rift,each spell)of the prey,and carried them to the roof,slamming them into it,and setting to pinch into their arms and faces after initial scarres of the first shock had entanced their victims.The demonites giggled,and easily avoided the swordwork of Kliza,Morigin and Marty,but Mif made sure that once the problem had dashed into the room with their beeaty little wings,that the pan played tune for a spell was well on the way to being cast.As Taiken struggled,getting clasped on the arm,with scitering slices by the pincher making his own blood add to the shower from the tendrils,he held the amulet and in desperation touched it to one of the winching spellworks,it writhed then let go,and courting a wild pig in the mud,Taiken made himself to difficult to hold for the other three and fell free form to the ground,not to spent on the fall,rather than the mild victory.Mif was a bit more enlightened with luck,as the spell sent powder in smaffs that instantaneously whipped about the room,to each bit of flesh exposed that was an enemy,the scent made the area like a prefume parlour,but that was only half the good,for soon,the tendrils lost their grip,non to soon mind you,a slash across the poor bard’s neck was the worst wound yet ever suffered by Mif,and the demonites fell to the ground eyes closed,yet nostrils and chestes still keeping the vile little cooties in lifes avail-they were asleep,and history for the better part of reasoning,as the group remembered Mif Yatter’s first promise to cast sleeping.Slash-!clang!(metal through the body to the floor)sqiush!-removed of a wing was the puppet in Kliza’s vision,she didn’t care much for leaving twenty some attacks with no placations on her victims bodies.The sailing frisbee of the wing fell into the fire of the altar,as she looked to the wounded in a girls consoling flagrance,and nearly laughed.Marty did-he laughed as seeing how mightly the burning wing took in the fires,set 4 tendrils in it,and they writhed like eels crisping,making a final fizz that created a flowering firework,-magics course of origins and fire set the ether flauntes of catalyst and temple cunundrums to a stunning visual.

“aaahhh…well I’ll be,they’re not fire retardant after all-nice work with the spell,looks like we’re in pretty bad condition,any ideas…any complaints for my choice,we did after all finaly fight an Abyssal element.”Marty said,swiping his sword with a rag,and tossing to Kliza,who also did,then she set the sword to burn away any remanances and used a final swish,and the sword was perfectly gleaned.

“nope-no good Marty,I don’t like demon blood on my sword,you’re lucky this fire forge,can do a quick metal smithy number…Mif are you ok,you’re bleeding from-“Kliza making a promptu to suffering Mif,rather thanklessly.

“the damned slash,no kidding,ehey lets see…you have any wholly water left that wasn’t mixed with Betrien blood?”he received the answer with the handing over of just such a vile,and each though they had left their packs when enetering,except Kliza,had some potion for healing,and used them.They always did carry a vile about amongst themselves or each,for when fighting ruffians and bums in their village got the better of them the coinage stolen or earned was best used for a migical item with likes of healing wounds.This time none had spoken about it but they knew,they took the procurement of a healing liquid,each and all when deciding they were going to valiantly take on the world with an adventure to a ruin.


Mif’s wound was skathed in wholliest of wholly water,Kliza certainly must have the best,being a cute little elfy girl that she was,and the poitions for healing kicked in and the wounds were of no concern any more.Doubtlessly,the treck into the room that the other now passed away demonites were in was frying their joy,-as treasure was found after the first gaurdian so again can the stalemates be resolved,by item discovery.Maybe the gold will be coins from an ancient ruler,twice the value…a wand that casts invisibilty,Kliza suffered such delusion as the rest even though her item was the gifting swoon-undenying the charmed girl her rights for being the sole beautifull being behind this group of warriors.


----------



## Felikeries (Dec 28, 2003)

*beyond the altar*

FREEING THE MIGHT  beyond the altar F T M       beyond the altar


Certainly the sight of the lingering corpses of the demonites in the chamber Taiken had first discovered was responded to with zeal,however they each had their hopes for some more treasures.Across the room a hall of standard dynamics was set into a crossing hall 40 ft aways.There the group opted to turn towards the altar room,rather than away and as suspicians had hoped when Marty pushed the lever at a set of stairs the opening panel,which was a roof to them,led to the floor of the altar room,and the switch configuartion at the altar could be seen,as to the three neccesary that opened this passage.

Passing the hall from the room,underneath-they found an iron door,old and fearsome looking ,-a large pentacle was engraved in it’s center,and decaying mineral deposits formed about the brim and signature.Though there was no apperant way to open it,Marty began taking a closer look,and soon was using picking tools at a small hole that was revealed after swiping the gruff away from the pentacle.Click-there was a sound of encouragement,and Morigin pushed the door in,swinging on hinges from the other side,and they beamed with delight of the spectacle before them.There in a darkened grey room,were three chests sitting on stone croppings,of construction,and a waterfall,fell from the ceiling to a catch at the right.Each chest was in much finer condition than the first,and so lock picking began,and the contents soon revealed.The first had strange coins of an unknown metal that were engraved with Zintrin on one side and the image of the wholsesome temple,as it once stood on the other-they each took 100 of these,the next had a scroll,written in common,which were the incantations for the spell of invisibility.Mif claimed it,and promised he’d cast it on someone other than himself,but he was in fact the only one to be trusted with this sort of trickery.The third had a crown,of platinum,un-damaged in any way from stale airs,and the circle was layden with thorns,and magical rune signatures….

“well,this could be interesting,I don’t think we can avoid the curiosity that such a gift brings,why don’t I try it”Kliza answered as each wondered with no reaction,and she allowed herself to take it and try it  on.

The first reaction felt by the elf,was of sheer gravity surging so as to make her knees weak,the confines of the spell it held were being released.That gave way to a minor glow of silvery shale,that scattered from it like a prysm of metallics sheding their broken images.She stayed concentrating on the hopes for a reaction,not chided by the bluntness of the powers makings as of yet,and the others were easily more concerned,however let the series run it’s gamit of reactions.She stepped away to take her sword,and that’s when the world changed before her eyes,images of the ethereal sentience that bound all of lifes forces quickly blighted the room,a spirit or ghost rushed passed them,a demonite was gurggling in agony as it slipped into the floor,an image of the ghost that was once one of the salyne foes.

“I can see the afterlife images,a demonite,a wraith…a special seeing eye into the unmaterial plane,-it’s great….though  maybe I should use it with more care-there”she took it off,and attached it to her waist,for quick use in another situation.

“the door –let’s get moving,we’ve been lucky I don’t see why that should stop”Taiken made to the wooden door with a standard push ring,and opened it.

The confining hallway spanned for a great ways,the ceiling was only 6 ft high and the width a mere 3 ft,more serving of a workers passage,or a way that was less used,perhaps for good reasons,though as fate has it with underground places that lead in derogitories to lurching caverns in the natural underearth,a helter skelter tomb or enemy portal was more likely.Thus the searching newly agitateble as they were,was taken in more precaution,and as the sounds of dripping water,soon revealed that a grand space was at the end of the hall,Kliza slipped on the crown,and at that very moment shrieks filled the air.Clipping their minds,the periah of buzzing swarming blasts that cracked the high tone barrier was deafening,and vile,what un godly creature was this,no it was more than one,each had pressed their hands in torment to avoid the subdueing effect and stumbled into the natural cavern before them,the only way to stop it was going to be quick and fine swordwork.The image of ‘shriekers’ was taken in,and the result was a burgeoning,slew of slashes and stumbling forays,that finally cut to silence the terrible mushrooms.This was enough for a sip of healing potion each,and bits of blood ethcing from their inner ears made this all to apperant.

“wholly vegetables of voracious evil-what do you see Kliza”Marty spoke first as they were dumbfounded by the muffled sounds of hearing their own voices from the damage.

She stood in refined contemplation,there was an image the other’s could tell,and they kept their swords set,Mif calling the harp into the air before him,and they awaited her statement.

“a spectre…it sees us,I don’t think it intends harm,yes it has a skiff to take us through the underground river”she started walking forward and their torches,picked up from the ground after the encounter,finally,let all behold the robed,skeleton like creature.It glowed purple,with hazy silver eyes,standing on a makeshift raft,and grasping a pole which purchased into the water,for pushing the vice of it’s control,for weary traveller’s it seemed.

“hail…seekers of the fortune of the temple,Zintrin awaits any who wish to claim it in these days of it’s deterioration,I will grant you safe passage to a meeting with an agent who will speak with you”it mired a response to them,in an unkindly tone,though it was certain that there were no lies being told.

“for the love of Letheria,do you think we should do this”Morigin said as they continued towards it,each implicit with a stange desire to strike it with their weapons.

“what good are we,we’ve only hoped to bring back treasure from this place,the great burdon of reclaiming the ruin,is….beyond our intentions”Marty answered as they stopped ten feet before it,curious as to what made such a strange being,or illusion alive.

“I hail thee,the passages were gaurded and you have made it to the ferryman,granted passage will be met,or”it began another undertoned skirting statement.

“we want to go to this agent,take us”Kliza said and steeped forward and onto the skiff,the others doing so remitadly,and still holding their weapons for fear of action.

“if you’re so smart mr ferry ghost,I require you tell me of what magics this ring is used for”Marty suddenly with a wise assed idea,made an inquisiton that could bring interest to their realtion with this ghost.

“a thief you are….the gaurdian died whom you faught before being granted this ring,it is one of 10 within the temple,once serving to create portals to the villages that sent worshippers for the preistesses to-….slaughter,now it will open a portal to…your own village,- you may use it”it answered as somberely pushing the craft on the wide lack luster unflowing river area.

“a portal that teleports us! Hey that is a special trick..didn’t I tell you guffys”Marty said twisting the ring,wondering what it took to do this.

“carefull Marty,we don’t want our hope for safety if we get lost-cast before the time is right”Taiken stated,an obvious notion,yet one can’t be too carefull in quests of this nature.

They finally after quite some time,reached arches of sculpted makings,that spanned over the now 15 ft wide water.They had similar etchings as had been seen before within the ruin,and were set consecutively 50 ft one from the next.The cave turned to a darker grey hue,from the brown dirtlike material scince the cave opening from the service hall,and the suprize of what could be there,any more forebodding or elaborate than the altar room should surely be a pleasant sight.As the seeping energy that somehow bound this spectre to life,fused from its hands to the pushing staff,it’s negativity felt to be,searching the links to real life hopes,and wanting to hurt them,or mire the lack of sin;the pole which was wooden,had burining calouses from the smears of magic clefted from the hands of withering incandesanse.The strange keeper of the river caverns was not as friendly as it may have looked,and when they stepped upon a stone cut floor,even more so the next room leaked the offering of solace against rapture.


----------



## Felikeries (Jan 1, 2004)

FTM  a mission

Kliza kept a verifying watch,as the crown made all that was unclear available to her,and the others waited for her to make sure it as safe as they made their way through a great hall.The pantgrams layden on the walls were made of a metal that was bound to the bricks,creating the feal of a damper of evil’s control over the area,and leaving questions as to what the intentions of this unkown counsel they were meeting with were.The door slammed open as they stepped closer and violet light cast itself from the room.There inside a cauldren which was shedding the lite was stood next to by a black robed being,it’s face was a mirthy colour of blue,fake in it’s material form,almost as if a costume was in effect.

“thee who seek to bestow Zintrin with a gift-thee who walk the undead temple,you’re task now lay before you”it spoke in a scolding ghostly way,and they stepped not too close,and stood in shock.

“what deeds are we asked to perform,why does the goddess of undead wish those that serve her at the place slayne”Marty made a quick question,in favour of getting the issue’s resolved and not showing any weakness to this zombiesh being.

“there are those that have passed into this plane that should not have,the days of use of this place are no more,to begin a new light for the innocent,and return the souls that serve Zintrin,all of these ethereal monsters must be sent with blessing to go to their rightfull place…..a gift for this-a potion of ‘divine’ dispelling-this passed through these unwanten will send them away-and when the lost are no more,you will receive a gift from the great Zintrin”

The hollow room resounded in the blunt words of the agent,echoing off the walls like a stale warning for those who were in danger,yet the young adventurers remained calm,and considered the offer with a great amount of interest.Suddenly a flask intergated into the hand of the speaker,and magically fluid from the cauldren flew into it in a backwards waterfall,and passing a hand over it a cork slapped into place and the offer was held forth to them.

“very well we accept,though the passages of this temple remain a mystery to us,how can we find our way to ensure that every ‘unwanten’ is sent on it’s way?”Marty stated stepping towards it,and taking the flask quickly in a retorted snatch.

“the some of their anger will bring them to thee,go from the first hidden door at the temples first concecration room,there each passage will open the eyes of those who go in distaste,and you’re goals shall be met”it responded and began to float away towards the back of the room,when a swirling portal appeared,stiffling with flickers of electrcity.

“---hail Zintrin…-and thanks strange-“Morigin got involved,keeping themselves assured that they had made the pact.

“revealed to this hall will be all who pass beyond the portal-you may begin through this,a show of good faith in our agreement”with that it turned and swept through it,disappearing instantly,no sound or flurry of movement once in contact with the magic.

“ok-we’re set-you really had it in for us Marty,a few ruins,and gold….obeying the commands of Zintrin is what we have to thank you for now”Taiken stated,as each of them were now letting some of the liquid unto their swords,and with that they stepped through the portal.

They were sent immediately to the hidden door in the floor,and it was set open,the stairs leading to the underground following.They walked through,torches in one hand weapons in the other-the glazen potion striffed across the swords for the inclement of dispelling the attacked unwantens.The hall stretched for a good distance then met with a a four way juncture,the path that led across from them,was older looking,and had lichen and a musty essence.This contemplated changeover area was soon a very uncalmly hold-over.The thunder of running beasts,one from each hall rasped the area,making virtually shaking bites with the galloping like claims.They took to the center and stood back to back,set for the enemy that was dashing in at each hall.The sight of dire-wolves made angrier than their alive forms through seething undead impurity,and standing 6 ½ ft,made the rucus poundings answer as horrid a problem as they could have expected.

Mif was in no place to stall for antics in this flurry,and as they desperatly swished across their fronts,trying to stay swipes and bites,the strength of the foe was nearly too,much and they may soon have dropped their swords.However using the pan,then the harp,which was floating before him before the attack,the angel appeared,then clouds formed and sent the furry of crushing drops of magi-bound spellwork,that smashed each wolf to the ground,and Marty and Taiken adavanced on one at the same time,Kliza and Morigin using the same method,and those two were slayne,though Marty was bitten on the leg in last respondancy,as he had gone for the neck,and was within reach for the attack.The validity of the potion held true,as soon there was a yelping call,and they began to disspaear,as a soul of some sort flaoted from the corpses that began to diffuse into a powder-these afterlife bodies were sent through the roof,and possibly even further in refinement to heavens own waiting respince.Mif Yatter was pounced on by the first to be undone from the spell,and fell forward into Morigin,who was turning about from the kill watching the strange spectacle,and nearly gouged the bard with sword set in front of himself,but stepping to the side,the blade striffed Mif with no damage,and skuttled further with a timed push and lent a gash into the wolf.Kliza quickly took action,as the other wolf was stayed by Marty and Taiken,and in good faith,for Mif was about to be slashed across the face,when suddenly the swordwork of the wild girl elf-cut off the front chin to paw of the sweeping arm,and the dire-beast yelped and spun on it’s hind legs and tried to tear a bite into Kliza’s shoulder.Morigin jumped on it,and set it off course,as it confusedly started to trounce and flay about,making way through a hall,as Morigin finally got his sword set for a puncturing cleft,and sending it in bloody mirths of driving force,the wolf yipped and turned to look about to it’s back,and fell over,the strange liquid of zombie-undead creations passing for blood spilling from it’s chest,the sword having been sent from entry to through  another section.Morigin,jumped away,wether it was dead or not,and ran to help finish the last.A loud triple growl-bark fused through the confines of the underground passages,as dancing in the light of the torches fallen to the ground,the last wolf was seen sprinting away –the 5 fighting friends,shaken and wordless,stood wondering what to make of the last enemy.As Marty turned to see what was needed for healing,and talk about the terror that had struck them,suddenly the wolf was dashing in,somehow not with thundering sounds this time,and he pounced on Marty as the others screamed,and Morigin grabbed Marty’s arm,but it was too late.The monster had ripped into the back of the thiefs skull,puncturing into it with several teeth,and began lifting him in the air,by the neck,as though one mighty swish,and Marty’s spine may be broken,neck snapped in the untelling power of the undead wolf.Though for some reason,the vicious strength of these beasts was easily not their same in intelligence,and moving finely,and with a touch of aim-they each spliced into it,ending it’s life before Marty was killed,and he fell to the floor as the soul passed beyond and the floorway was nothing more than a bunch of dry powder refuse,-calling to the beyond left in an offering like incense to be burned,or regents of strange preistly worth to be cast into an altar.

They took some healing liquid,and realized that they only had 3 more uses,but in fcat Marty was with only one,they wound excrutiatingly painful,had been met with the leg damage,and though ok after the extra healing,they were in a situation of critical needs for healing.

“don’t worry I could cast a healing tune for an entire army right now-the strange creatures we keep encountering are making my powers scar me from their resting place their so fearsome to win this battle-one more attack,and I may have to invoke a meditation time to strain away the power-it’s so strong”Mif stated in an assuring pompferatu-that the others only lightly believed.

“the zombie with the unfriendly attitude was telling the truth,that at least is known.but how many of these preistesses as we had thought are actually replaced with 7 ft killer dire-beasts or golems or demons-that is what should have been asked when we had the chance”Taiken spoke in chagrin of this troubled attack,and looked at the amulet,in the way Mif had spoken his mind was assured that their safety through it was just as finely cited.

“well I don’t think a splash of the cauldren’s Zintin special will do my instruments much good-so use a good bit for your weapons now-you hear”Mif said as they re-apllied the liquid,and they made their way taking the first hall’s course,opting for the more unspoiled route.

“if it was gold we were after we should never have accepted,that’s what I say”Morigin stated as they made to a closed door.


“you never know maybe goddess’s please mortals with money-we’ll be rich if we can live through this”Kliza said stepping aside from the lock and Marty used theivery skill and hacked it open.
“I don’t think we can go back on a vow to Zintrin,so don’t thonk bout it,she might be watching for ll we knoiw”Taiken said as they found that the room,ws like a chambled version of the fire altar.

“ok demonites,we know you’re style,die with honour or die painfully”Marty siad noting it’s resmblence and swashed the air looking at the place that was a podium,this time it was a round framed traingle,that held a dias in the center,which had ancient elven written on it.

“the shallow forms of flesh mightier than those who shall be sent to the Abyss will clean the temple and hail the throne of Zintrin”Kliza translated,and in contenplation lit the torch she had found.

It flickered alive,and cast a rainbow subterfuge about it,and following in a circle,it cast a ray towards another dias fascined to the right wall,it reflected the beam,that then fell to the first,and that one fell back,and a book was revealed underneath.

“yes-brilliant Kliza,let’s see what we have”Takien took the book,and opened to the first page,a sketching of a statue of Zintrin was there,with writing in common.

“the world is foresaken,only worship of the mighty Zintrin will bestow life,and only death will appeal to her-what is this an ignoramus philsosphers rantings,let’s see”Taiken flipped a few pages that had temple sketches,then another bit of writing revealed itself.

“the forms of beasts too powerfull to behold the world of undead will turn to violent misbegotton scourges of all creation,should the preistess’s be allowed to summon these evils the land will die quickly and thoudands will fall to a curse”

“that does it,we have really done it-Marty what are thinking,it’s you’re fault mostly”Mif stated,as they each felt an unsettled shallow take hold and slam them into a wall-the powers of the evils- maybe,were too much for them to vanquish.

“ahhh who cares,if the fools had any idea of how to do this right they’d have been chosen by the great goddess,and now that we are the fools for the taking,all we can do is fight proudly and with certainty that this is fates design,-the strong shall previal-that’s what I say wealping bard-and there’s no more that can be-ok”Marty buffeted the fears with a strong leader type of ranting,and they knew their attitudes may just as well be better off listening to the proud theifs rally.

“ok,there are some more rantings,their in Kliza’s special form-you look through it and we’ll watch your back”Taiken lent it to her,and she sat at a wall bench carved into place,and flipped through pausing every now and then with an open eyed reticince.















             FREEING THE MIGHT    a mission


----------



## Felikeries (Jan 1, 2004)

/\/\/\this is a short excursion untill i can decide what grande series of battle,puzzle,and adventure will take place now that the entire tone and premise is set/\/\/\
Swooping about the room while Kliza made what she could of the book,revealed two passages,one which was clearly a hidden door,in the floor,that Marty simple flicked open,and the other a carvitured arch with a sliding wall.With each possibility opened,they were wanting to move on,and Kliza closed the book and placed it in her pack,-the group waited for the translational statement next to the floor stairs.

“there’s some more crazy fluming,but I really don’t think any of it will help us,the idea of  a final room,however was mentioned again,and so I don’t doubt that that may be our final battle”Kliza

“final and triumphant-silly of me to say,but if the numbers aren’t in our favor we know Marty can portal us back to the village,-isn’t that right”Taiken stated,while they each imposed a look of no confidence at the theif.

“sure as can be we have a way  through a no win furry-so let’s not be timid,and get in there and kick some Zintrin slavor ass”Marty spoke not wanting to gather their reactions and began the steps.

Chink!chink!ch-chink!The sounds were getting louder as they found a slightly ajar door,and were set to attack,upon what was hidden within.A standard room,no features-lay forth the image of a Golem-chained to the wall,in wrist and ankle shackles,it stood 7 ft tall,and had brutted limbs,and leathur armour with ziz-zag patterns on it as though the markings of a strange religion.This was an undead harrowing as well,however,and they didn’t know if caution should play the better part of valour,and simple a jumping wild attack could make away with the creature-but Marty was interested,and he held his arm so they could’nt get through-while finding a statement to be shed.

“hail….servant of Zintrin-we are here to send you with peace to heaven!”Marty said,looking to the friends,and Morigin shook in discouragement.

“argrhr-rghrgr-the world is unsafe-those still of the living….i am not what you think….a friend….tell me what year is it?”it spoke with a calm intelligent refinement in common,much to the bewilderment of the party.

“it’s 260 –the change of seasons to summer beginning,why are you a prisoner?”Marty continued to lead the repose with the strangely golem.

“ahhh…..dear gods,and angels that seek the casts of purity in good deeds,how can I be a prisoner-that is a true question,I fear that whence the first days of dibandonement of this temple saw fighting,as Zintrin layde her claim,I and my band of clerics-though I am a Zelihinder monk,battled to prevent this-and scores of the undead you may have seen were the result of our very war at this place-working together we created great prayer and invocation to heavens sweetness,and cast the enemies to an-unmaterial plane-but they were wicked and too cold for this-and unwillingly we discovered they returned to fight once more-only as undead servants-I should have guessed-Zintrin and her minnions-they were not to be dispelled-but for the creating of a new more vicious army!One that we lost to-one that I must have vengance upon,and must send away this time to any aftrelife-only if can be for the merit of eternal rest!”The golem was certainly painting an impression that was unclear if his motives were in fact questionable-being an udead sort-and prisoner and all.

“I see,then you are not held by evils from this unwhlly form-we could certainly use an extra friend-but we must be sure you’re not lieying”Marty answered as they stood next to it now,and Kliza searched the room and canidtae with hyer crown looking for life’s other forms.

“no,there is no room for lies,good young friends,my journey in death has been tortous,and all I can do is seek my enemies,these undead that I feal you have met,and then I will be able to-well perhaps even return to life-you see elf(to Kliza)there are no demonites controlling me”

“so what’s you’re name-zombie and a half with the monk chip on you’re shoulder”Morigin asked.

“I am Zenthor,divinator prime of the Zelihinder monks,and speak only truth”Zenthor responded a cracking in it’s voice.

“well,I say we take this advocate to our quest from this prison and continue-any problems with that-Kliza?”Marty took the tools,and began to undue a wrist clasp.

“no,there’s nothing here,but what weapon will you fight with Zenthor-cetrainly you need a sword,but monks aren’t allowed that type of combat are they?”Kliza further spoke with little remorse for the plan.

“ahhh(arms free,it snapped the ankle binders with brute strength)-I have a weapon,one that I will call to now-“it stepped to the side and uttering a few words a staff with daggers on iether end appeared into his hands,and moving about with a show of talent Zenthor spun and feined with fluidity a few times.

“ok,let’s get some potion for this fighter and we can be off”Taiken suggested,and they explained what it was,and it knew to be carefull and not let it meet with it’s own blood,and they made their way,Zenthor taking the last spot.


----------



## Felikeries (Jan 3, 2004)

FTM  missions

FTM missions

As they traveled onward the area soon began to dilapidate untill they were walking the musty earth itself,a certain hall form lead finally to an opening.The confines of all that surrounded this place were always changing,and for some reason natural areas were intertwined with halls of qaurry stone,and what thoughts they had about this were focused on the likelyness that Zintrin had burrowed chambers and halls to make easier passage for those she called from the Abyss or to hide the devestations wreaked,or uncalmly sight of her underlings.The encounters with the ferryman and shreikers was probably just the first of supportive attacks that held the ground messes,that held no sign of the temple in and of itself.

“did you hear that-scuttling-small creatures!”Morigin called out,and they all took their weapons,as making further into the 150 ft cavern,they viewed scores of worms a foot in length with maggot like sculpting,scittering about,almost as if burning from the inside.

“what strange worms are these,they’re going crazy-aha aahhh!”Marty took to mentioning the strange speedy movement,when suddenly 3 rasped fom the ground and using a body push flew into the air and towards him,he swiped them away in a block startled,and Kliza laughed,and Zenthor smiled,-surely these pesks were little more than a blite of hapless mindless simple worms.

They kept moving,Morigin and Taiken each landing their foot in a planted stomp on the same one,which squished and let it’s vile innards scuff from the pressure broken skin,as they smiled to eachother-and again Kliza found the issue worthy of a snippet of luaghs.But it was not so humorous when they found a 7 ft 3 ft diamter,worm was awaiting tham at the cavern brim,this one with eyes,that bore through to them in a way of vicious intent,and a slew of sharp teeth,that were exposed as it hissed and made a warning.

“I don’t suppose you spent some time studying grave rot and worm infestation while you were –unborne Zenthor”Taiken asked,as they took battle stances,and felt sure to be able to slash it easily with each at the go if it should jump forward as the little maggots did.

“no,but I can tell you we are not alone-there-”his words were cut off,as the beast screamed and swilled towards them,Kliza and Marty slashed it,though it was moving in a non-combative way,and as it breached towards the ground it ripped a hole and wallowed into the erath,disapearing.

The ground shook,and the confused trail to the adventurers mind was unsure of what was happening.The worm couldn’t be making the quake,they looked about in lingering wariness to strike out quickly while they had the advantage,but were soon taken aback as from the side a super-giant worm broke into the space.This one was like the other-and cared not if it smashed down the maggots beneath it as it lashed into the group-sending them flying,or tumbling across the ground.Tribulets of electricity that held a ferral molton like qaulity skirted from the viens visible on it’s surface hide,like straining muscles of an elder musclar fighter,only the strength and liviliness of this foe were none-to be shunted as a frail aged whim.The teeth setting themslves about the entirety of the mouth were easily quite dangerous and a vicious weapon,and Kliza rolled away as she looked into the maw lurching in to end her life,-and quickly the others gathered next to her-and held their swords forward thinking that it may not be able to smash them again if their weapon truss could send it a message with a puncturing stay.

“there are images about it-I can see strange eyes,…eyes of those who were killed at this temple-it consumed them-and now wants to do the-“there was no more chance to consider what to do for it was too late.The beast had reared into the air,and swalled the entire party into it’s stomache.

They yelled in anger and confusion,and Morigin and Marty still with torches tried burining it,while they each made terrible sword wounds,sending the muck of it’s mulchi-consistant blood,splatter about them.They began to be tossed about losing grip on their weapons as the fierce worm started to centipede about,the wave of flesh inside turned from pinky muck to starkened white-pink as the mounds moved to and fro curling it’s body in the centrapodal walking.

“I have a spell that can explode,when we are gathered-hold your weapons and unleash them when I say to-“Zenthor said this as stumbling into Marty who desperatly tried to grasp his slipping sword at arms reach,just sent skittering from the last ‘body wave’.

They timed a skittering to leave them with a space inbetween the mounds of flesh that didn’t seem to be stopping the on the move antics of the evil worm.And Slapping into one another they were close enough for the spell-Zenthor holding his arms as he had to summon his weapon,said a few words,then magical tendrils-pain  incieved summons-through a talent of monk arcance power,sent him to his knees,as he strained to continue the invocation.The others were afraid to touch him,and another mound of stomache curling was about to cause problems-and as Mif pushed himself from the side a buble was cast about them and Zenthor gave the signal.Sending their weapons through the magi-bind made it scour with proto-energy that instantly created what was a solid material construct rather than the porous see through containment before-and this in turn instantly after-exploded after buffiing to nearly twice it’s original diameter.Outside the worm knew there was aproblem when it’s belly that stung from the toothpick injuries before-now was bloated beyond the stretching leverage of it’s injestion food hold standard,and suddenly as it tried to even bite it’s own flesh at the place the orb of magic was setting to explode-….Bam!the flaps of skin slew open,and across the ground like the ramp to a skiff,and it’s face detiorated in friction from metal of the spell,body innards and an unseen magic bond that had created the glorious obliterating attack.

The group unsettled,yet twice that some in gratefulness,looked at the monk,who was pleased with the work done,and they felt the emulation offset of treatchery and a peculiar glee at the way they had won this derailing fight.The expression less remainder of its face,was a putrid reminder of how close this lamely defended party was to being killed by one bite from a huge unruley enemy,and Morigin in distaste,took a two-handed swipe,and made a gash of 4 inches and ripped out several teeth,to further admonish the creature-if truelly it was an undead minnion it may be that it was atuned to the sentiment in it’s afterlife dimension.

“great-that was a very strong spell-monk friend,one that I don’t doubt requires a lot of energy,and we may not see it for awhile-soo….let’s every one settle and cheer and not let great worms leer-for dead as they’ll be to find us inside the sport of hunting for thsese beast we must not confide-“Mif hailed the crew,alive and greatfull for it,with the typical words of song-and soon they were off from that place-with no other option than to treck through the tunnel afforded by the overgrown maggot itself.


----------



## Felikeries (Jan 6, 2004)

FTM   mission the grave


The troubled band of tried and true cohorts walked for a few minutes through the twisting
hole in the ground,untill they finally were through to another natural cavern.This one was 450 ft,and had what appeared to be graves set in rows on the left and right sides.There were no signs of activity and the worm didn’t leave any tracks iether,-they had noticed a surface bound tunnel,but it was not there perogitive.Kliza was the first to realize that the army of undead before them was about to be re-exumed and upon them,in a veritable slew of undead swinery.As the visions of hands and scuttling shadows of the souls of these once gaurdians played at breaking free,Kliza made the warning and they stood together in the middle,awaiting attack.

“hail oh powers to the divine in rapture we fight against minions lost to deaths shrine,seal now my strength to kill send me heavens will”Zenthor had fallen in to minor trance,and reaching into the meditation of invocations called forth the ritcheousness needed to bring energy and the ability to fight these foes.

Crashing through the crumbling dirt the guard had awoken,in remains of uniform embelished with the tell tale signs of Zintrin like garner,some sported chain mail,and others just standard attire,each yeilding forth a great sword,heathen like with scallywag carvitures on the blade,and dancing black colour,able to strike at enemies with extra accuracy,and the body of undead defense entailing the scope of how deadly these enemies were.Morigin rushed into the foray,taking wild slashes to those yet standing,-a good strategy,as the others ganged up on 10 or so making towards them,with Zenthor leading a bludgeoning strike by piercing through two at a time,and knocking those skwered into the misbegtotton soldiers next to them.Taiken practiced enough with the skill of derriving his,paladin talent with the wonderous amulet,let the acid ray string through 3 enemies much like Zenthor’s attacks,and soon they had matched the first bunch,now laying in dust,cauterized into the torrent of summons that was unleashed by the poisen like liquid to these heaves of bile flesh.Kliza paused after striking one foe down,and divied the potion,as Marty lending the quick pause to do so,then turned and nearly halved a gaurdian that went at him with more speed than any of the others had,-in rapture the group was able to take this mass battle,fairly well,and it wasn’t untill they were encompassed by 15 that had formed a perimeter around them that Mif Yatter struck a tune with crafty bard wisdom,and sent a glower of black clouds,blinding 10 of the enemy,which allowed them quick elimination of these confused crude rotted minnions.Kliza spun one time,kicking one and slashing through another,as the potion had lessened –and failed to make an effect,and one fallen on the ground leaned in and grabbed her leg with two arms and bite into her leg.

“owe!-god-damnit,somebody do this-“she turned and Taiken caught the flask,and dashed some on her sword first,Zenthor taking the last bit for the two daggers,and he stepped into a group of 6,and as he straffed and spun,making slashing wounds,Marty stabbed in from behind,unseen,and soon Morigin and Kliza were fighting against the last 5,some thirty slain,and a few wounds to speak of-a lucky ordeal.
Morigin dueled gaining and losing ground against two at one time,and when he finally delt a terrible gash across the chest of the unarmoured one,there was not enough potion left-and he nearly was slashed across the neck,but Zenthor threw his staff  like a missile weapon,and sent a thorough striking through the attacker’s skull,while Kliza,smashed open,and sliffed her sword across the skull of the last enemy,and opening it’s eyes widely it fell on it’s knees and then to the ground,not into dust but finished for good,as the group watched this last effort.

The validity of their fighting prowess was staedfast and beckoning to make greater the comprising talents of these novices and their monk friend to dole out even more fearsome battle strength,and the worths of each were parlaying even more finely etched skill for the experience they had won.Taling the time to pass about a rag,and swish off-half wholsesomely the guck compounded on them,they thanked the monk for what he did in the effort and promised to help him find the path to rest,or re-establishment into the material plane.

“well worms are are a sorry sight but I dare say that what we’ve done in this misbegotton cavern,may have been truelly a terrible folio of fighting strengths,-…a good one at that,though we shan’t find the pestilant undead as easy to kill with no more of the agents wiley gift”Mif spoke to them,while they regathered the torches,set scattered about to lend lite while they took the stand.

“I accept that we are still perhaps a great many encounters from ridding this place –or seeing that Zintrin is satisfied,but I will regaurd any path you choose,each of you as the wisest way to do that which  must be done”Zentrin said in a deluged,half noble monk rsponse-as they began through to a new hall,that was now finally made as the temple constructs.

The reached several steps that were ordained with a goldenish metal trim,and circles with a triangle were carved into each,pleading a contortion of magics,that fell within the makings of ceremony and ritual.They paused and allowed Zenthor to look at them,perhaps a word of translation of their meaning.

“hmmm,yes a very important room lay this way-I feal though that it is of a different nature than merely what the temple shows in ways of religion….an item I believe”he recognized well enough the signs and they continued unsure of what was to be expected.

The chamber was strewn with strange black tiles across all the walls,and an altar carved rune of ceremony lay within the back wall,but the center was an entrancing sight.There a light strewn ebb of thin traingles spun about in a calmy constant motion type fasion,each passing within the other from a 7 ft to a 5 ft to 4 ft to a 2 ft scion.The metal was dull,yet they looked to be sharp on the rims,a deadly device for splicing open victims,was what first arrived to any who looked.The ebb of magi-ether that illuminated it fluctauted occasionaly through a light blue to white hue,casting flickers off the metal,that dazzled images of fractured rays across the room.What could be done,there was no assurance as to the nature of it,and scince they had not remarked to eachother-they simply approached with caution,fore-chilled of the strange malevaelonce.Kliza walked to the altar,noting more ancient elven writing,and the others slower-for to behold the item,was an immaciating emmersion of beholding;they soon listened to the next clue she spoke translating the runic words.

“Thoughts impure are severed as wounds by veils of receptions of Letheria trail the littany of flesh,those spoken in ceremonies rights shall pass beyond within the reaver of traingular light”

“nope,not a friendly wholly water maker….well let’s be off”Mif surveyed the situation.

“or,let’s see if we can please Letheria,and she’ll send us another task,in this forbbiden home of the unwholly and undead”Marty suplanted the worry that was beginning with a more whimsical attitude.

“not likely,if to have any way through this chamber of evil triangles,let’s get going”Taiken said turning to watch the actioning icon.

That’s when there suddenly was a buzzing sound,Kliza most likely having been the fault of which for having touched a traingle with a circle in it,set in the midle of altar,that pushed in,though she had barely straffed it,and as they all turned to see what may be of the traingles-they began to form away from eachother-and still spinning,they increased speed,and dashed wildly about the room.Zenthor was the first to have to dive away,the blade splicing the air just above the standing hieght of the others,and after that they jumped apart as one pased vertically through.

“it’d be suicide to try for the hall-why did it suddenly-“Morigin began and Kliza interupted.

“I know-I know,I pressed a rune,-but it won’t go back-don’t think I didn’t try”she stated,as they held their arms for quick action to be able to dive or divy a hastey side skirting.

They had carefully met with their backs to the altar,and took a quick ducking dodge as one passed at the 4 ft level,scrapping the wall in deadly rapture,the black material though unscratched-but made the sounds of what flesh transposed to it could do,quite unkind.

Theoreroretically they had but little hope to work with,as this burgining disaster of slicing death continued it’s beligerent path,but the ideals of a true band of well founded warriors and the luck of a strange golem monk,could turn that all around-or at least some idea had to be put to use,or they’d meet with an end to their lives.

“Mif don’t you have a dispell evil death trap,or some saint that’ll do us a favour-we’re working on -…ah!”Marty took a dive as one killer metal scoin smashed towards him and deflected off the altar.

But that wasn’t the only but simply the first of directed attacks,as soon as Marty stood again,Morigin met with the same problem,but it was a blessing in diguise.Not so clean,or swift as the theif,Morigin had met with a scathe to the back of the lightly protective leathur aromor,but what had really occured was a a catalyst that set into cycle the altar itself.Paniked and trying to remian in light fast-footed dancing,they didn’t notice at first that the stone altar had begun to change form.The center was shaped like a door and in effect that was what integreated there,from a smearing of rainbow like pattern,the doorway to blackness however.Kliza fell through first,and they each then took notice and dived in after her-or with her,not much of a pre-planned motion,but a hellish answer to getting away none-the less.

Wettened shirking mists danced across them,as dimension to their direction and speed was an incoherent mirage,finding pleading streins on their flesh,and thinning the air.The travel through devious gateways was not yet knowledge to any of them,but the intuition that they were taking a plightfull spill through a plane-uler portal grasped at their dire fear and hope.Suddenly with no break in the freefall,they were alive and standing once more-the wisps of blackened subfuse and small wisps of mist dissapearing behind the vortex that had admited them to a new realm,-a certain calling for their mission’s trust,a flounder of coincidence that entrusted a chance to further the demands of Zintrin,perhaps or maybe just a lashing trump of ancient portal power used for the dark priestesses dracnire ablutions,as fate had it they were standing upon the plane of the undead.


----------



## Felikeries (Jan 8, 2004)

FTM at the plains


The purple haze cast it’s lifeless drifts across the plains and low hills layde beyond any’s vision,the ground inraptured like a girth of strewn unkindley mesh,flowing in brown soils that decayed and had diseased bacteria running through them.As the air careened about this hell,it’s voulumous waste was bitter,and in disbelief was just enough for lifeforms not yet sundered to breathe.Taiken knew what was to be of this,the Zintrin pact must be fullfilled or the constraints of mortal constitution and invalidicy,could soon find that such commands by those with the power of the great Zintrin could be lethal.Standing in a confused semi-circle they gathered the view about them,and knew they had to find some meaning,or place to make good on their mission,or secure an anti-portal of sorts,or some free flowing gate that could take them back to the temple.

“I suggest we find a place-or at least some place away from here,maybe there’s some way to get out of this”Marty spoke

Looking with talowed eyes,and gripping the martial weapon,the monk,had some idea’s taking plant,or versus the unkown perhaps his experiences were one step greater.
“I believe,the answer will only be found,after we fight for it,and we must begin,as you say friend”with that Zenthor began walking a direction,and the others,paused in curtailed dispondancey,then began to follow,each spereated by about 10 ft.

Through the shallows of their self discipline they contained their sequins of doubt and concern,and continued non-stop for some time.The area about them,had gained more features,some short cliff lips,boulders,and the mountain range in the distance was getting closer.When the fist sounds were heard,they grouped up together again,and took their weapons,zeroing on the source,before Morigin finally spoke,-the awe inspiring strangeness of the undone yet tranquil like plane had quited them untill now.

“a fight-we’re doomed for a fight-if these zombies are an army-it’ll take more than us to get away alive-but then whi am I to bunk hide and hail and scamper away!”Morigin let the troubles be voiced,and with a rotund set of vocations.

“I dare say we aren’t in any way able to run away-so let this stand as the be all and all to what we can expect”Marty swishes the sword and spoke in a leaderly fasion.

That’s when suddenly in response to a few more different sounding,whelps, almost-two skeletal,with bits of flesh,undead were sent flying through the air-killed,some parts missing,and landing within feet of the party.The tremendous gashes showed sign of a great beast-that may have had at it-and somehow tossed them over the embankment to them;they sturdied their aggresions and took to the top of the feautre from which the undead were thrown over and lo anf behold there they saw the reqson for the rucus.A grande chromatic dragon,blazoned in anger-letlits of ethereal breathe ray crooning from it’s maw,as well as torn undead flesh-was ravaging a band of twenty or so.The beast was 30 ft from nap to tail,and beautifull charged copper-chrome scales flashes across it,with bl;ackened claws it spent furious strikes into the pathetic enemy-thrashing and skewering and rending thyem lifeless faster than the deflected sword and axe strikes could faulter the attack.They approached…..unsure if all was good,for a friend to be may be foretold in one such as this mighty beast-however the reasons for any sort of situation other than an easy one were also presented.The battle looked like it may soon be over-and as one went to take an axe slash at it’s tail-it whipped it into the air-sending the zombie skeleton flying,much as they had been firstly introduced.But there was another round to be,for crossing the sky and moving in for attack slurged fury were winged demonites-similar to those in the temple only with 6 ft wing spans of silver-and holding pikes with fine cutting daggers fascined to them.Taiken saw them first-thankfully-for with quick wit and steady fore skilled usage-the spellwork from the wonerous amulet-ripped into 4 of the 6 fiends.One made it’s throwing attack,and the pike impaled into the side of the beast-it wreaked right in anger-and batted it as it’s limpened body from the lighteneing array sent by the paladin,made quick work of the problem.As it batted one down,the dragon looked upon the new humans,and Zelkihinder monk,and felt them to be a usefull addition to the battle-feining a smile-Kliza waved to it,as Zenthor and Marty,dueled the final demon,killing it-and the last lay under the mighty talons of the super dragon-a formidable foe-they had no chance-and were ignorant to think they could win.

“so wretched fiend-you have stolen off with my sister’s hatchling-and for that you will be killed-but I will make an offer-you alone may go-if you do so much as to simply tell me where they have taken it!”it bellowed in rapture-as the group were nearly shocked by the words.

“I ghrgrh-I can not—do such…a weakling -…as yourself the favour –you are the-“it was cut off as slicing and grappiling it at the same time-a new air pellet was the focal-the torsoe of the demonite.

“hail- friends….i believe we are each at this ghastly undead realm in a terrible confusion,I am Feezazien-master of the gaurdian beasts of the Trellihn domain,a place known to the material world-what say you”

“we are friends yes-we are from the material world-transported unwillingly by Zintrin’s temple-unsure of how to return….we seek an answer to this”Marty responded in blatant mundaneness.

“ahh Zintrin..of course that should be the reason you were taken to the plane of the undead,as it is you know why I am looking-searching for a hatchling-I must find it and take vengance-bust I must be carefull that it is not harmed-“

“I truelly awfull situation,as we are yet sure of how to do that which should be done-we volunteer to help you-then perhaps we can each return”Taiken spoke for them this time.

“yes,yes….my greettings,then we will go to the mountains beyond together,huhn rrrrgh(it took the pike from it’s side),as this is the only clue I have,and when I am done there will be a way for us to leave-a spell that has been sworn to do so if I retrieve my sisters kidnapped youngling”

They were intoduced with names-and Mif cast a healing spell,that cured the damge on Feezazien,making a sort of deal of writ,and they got onto it-and it lifted into the air-sliffing it’s broad wings carrying them high above the plains,surging forward with great speed towards the mountains.


----------



## Felikeries (Jan 16, 2004)

The group couragously gets heavy with greatest battle yet.....

F T M 

Feezazien closed in on a sharded cliff cover-the brittle wethered underworld had stolen the composure of most the land-and as swooping in and touching –to make impact-the foils of spillage gave and sent dust scurries and a minor land slide.The trailed off brim was just a few snubs from the landing pad the dragon had chosen,and looking off to the left at the ground a tunnel passage could be scene glancing through the mist-a worn slip shod path that undead soldiers walked led to it.

“we are next to one of the first camps-I fear I can’t create a great breathe beam unless I am ….shall I say pasengerless…if you can spot a way to make the suprize from the cliffs at the other side-that will be good-however I will wait,and take you to the tunell if needs be”

“we’ll-no I’ll scout.it’ll take just a bit-wait here”Marty answered as they jumped off-and he started sketching in nimble hops towards the peak-sending scurries after his steps,planted to not loose leverage.

The staying shelter for the undead bandits that had stolen the hatchling,was planted in a surrounded mountain array-and only the tunnel led to it,however upon inspection,Marty felt they could make their way from the cliff-side skirting a few areas-to make to a light enough engle to not tumble to disaster.The 4 main bunker stone shacks were 50 ft sqaure and 1 larger place with a 40 ft cathedral roof,and gaudy architecture stood against the farside of the flatland.This building was adorned with spikes of wrought iron,that jutted in 3 directions across the brim of the walls-and black glass with copper like infused wards of magi- cymbels layd across the 10 ft by 3 ft windows,the front arch entrance on the far end-which faced nearly at Marty’s spying focal,was met by marble steps and fore-ground-and 2 gargoyles sat at iether side of the door,in front of them 3 fire stands on iether side with flickering light of partially changing colour.The activity was taking place at the side area-that had two wagons of small rodents and some weaponry-the troops were fighting-and digging into the animals-eating them live-spilling sluff from innards to flesh and blood about themsleves.As they were satisfied,they left taking a sword,or pike and returned to one of the bunkers.

Privy to the finer elements of an unoticed approach,the group made plans to have them scaff their way,precarious as it was,to the area,while Feezazien simply swooped in and confronted them with a treacherous etheral acid beam,and further they assumed that the hatchling was being kept within the church like building,and the adventurers could make their way their immediately while commotion took the place of what little mentality these zombies had for a reaction.

“I’ve spells a plenty that dash the foe,as for one hatchling retrieved that is what will be done I finely let the know,te te ta te ta ta”Mif Yatter made a simple tune of hope aliven their senses as they began to make calmly towards the gathering of enemies.


“there are gargoyl’s gaurding the entrance,let us hope they aren’t..’really’ gaurding it,sword and might may be far underscored by that type of armour”Marty retorted taking the lead,as they bagn their way from the top at the other side.

Leering from the landing pad,Feezazien was cordened by anger and the will to carry through with a great blasting upon the meager underlings,while the mists dashed about paling the air’s miscultured variety,tucking in and setting wing span for a speedy swoop was practiced –in waiting for the battle to begin.Slooping towards the earth,fearsome wisps of the contained breezes casting their deluge of speeds avarice and fortune checked and rechecked the precisioned run,and within 15ft of spilling unto the ground,a quickened flush of wing power and the mighty chromatic beast took to the sky  again,nothing could stand in the way-especially now with the help of these curiuos yet trusted warriors that had faulted a pact with Zintrin,goddess of the undead,or so it was thought.

Half way to the bottom,they paused and stepped inwards to the cliff side,after side skirting a particurlarly steep faced portion,and awaited the last of the group that had devoured the live rodents to make away-letting them be sure to be unspotted before first clashes began.Taiken burried his mind into the frail world of concentrative divine intervention,and boldy suaght answer to actions to be made-a greater acid spray,and finer lightening cackle then ever before was needed if the rush to the church and kidnappee was to be achieved.Kliza steadied her sword in front of her-the first to have her weapon from scabbard,and deftly swishes making a wispsing sound,assuring her that cutting the bile flesh of scraps of un living-yet…undead monsters was as sound a battle cry to the ways of her elven heritage as any.

What little hope there was to make an extractionarial manuever,touched each of the adventurer’s minds as they made to the cart,and set to dash their way to the church like structure.Though they hadn’t been spotted yet,Feezazian made a turn about and lunged towards the area,but flew off before being sighted keeping synche with a more carefully
claimed plan.Mif made a swift intergration of the pro-spell weaving harp,and they arrived at the steps with no incedent.But that was soon lost to the unfortuntae tripping off of the guard gargoyles,that lashed out with their claws growling loudly and alerting the undead of their presence.Kliza and Morigin defended and battled against one while,Marty and Zenthor made some dashing conflagurations against the other.Cuaght inbetween the still stone like flesh of one claw,Marty proned his sword to the side leaving a gap in it’s chest that the monk was able to gash into with great effort,causing significant damage,but not seeming to slow down the horrid enemy,and soon Marty was on the garner of efforts to free his sword rather than vice versa,as the second claw swiped his chest,but with skill and the luck of gestalt of theiveries powers,he let go of the sword,and skipped backwards,opening up on the gargoyle with a knife slash,that confused it from it’s advancement and Zenthor somehow managed to pin through a hand and pin it into the marble,an easy target now-but the strength or tricks neccesitated to kill this armoured foe were three-fold.

The ignorant gaurds,wretched forth,streining to carry their scrap for bodies’ towards the intruders,but little did they know that the sky was set to tarry a counter measure that would cost them 50 at a time when they had moved as a group nearing the building.With no screetching and a metaphor for super-powered attack,the chromatic mighty maleavolance burned and etherealy acidified their flailing bodies to the tune of ‘meet you’re maker’.A few turned from the brinks of the dooming breathe ray,and tried to toss their pikes at the swooping beast,but in reaction to getting the better half of those killed,Feezazien landed and wrethced the claws of terroresome strength across the stragglers,sending them flying and sliced into pieces as they iether paniked and tried to run,or forced forward with swords steadied for an attack.

Taiken was certain that Kliza and Morigin were having the best of their dueling match,and so afinely he krept to behind the other gargoyle,and none to soon,for it’s eyes were powering for a beam or magic spell of some sort-while it stayed the monk and thief from it,slashing wildly with it’s free arm.Two handed and with a reserve of might that may have yet been felt by the newly ferocoius paladin,an impaling puncture resulted from a spine targeted attack,and the foe was lost in mid focus,it’s eyes turning into misty cavities of doumbfoundedness,and it fell to it’s side in an immobile statue form,as death lanced it’s clench to the world of life.Morigin finally cut off one arm,-which was not easy,but with his sister’s fine swordwork,the constant trickery of switched swipes,and gaining purchase to the side of it’s vision,a super swipe cut miracoulousley cleanly through.

Feezazien,was proudly taking the best of what they had to offer-but several wounds increased with additional strikes could free the advancement of undead-disease across one’s entire body-and when he was surrounded by too many-quickly slashing the 5 before him,a striding skip and flustered wing washing-and into the air once again did the battle go.They were on their way into the church,when 10 soldiers finally cuaght up to them,Taiken took the front as they made motion to halt-rather than run inside-and called into the air to srike the amulet’s wonderous powers into these untimely nuissances.

“terror’s of hell I send great beams of lightening to return you to thyne’s well!”was what was finally yelled in concentration,and the result struck 11 of the zombies-sending them squiggiling like washes of bity leaves in a wind storm,untill they spazed unmeritously and died.

The finall- formidable grouping of enemies was in a poor chance of repeal,when they turned and realized another killing ray was about to fall unto them,and yellping in lacksidasical undead fear-they tried to dive away but were killed instantly,30 some heaps of smoldering suffuse left from the brutul swooping attack.  

.....will the hatchling be inside....are there more enemies....


----------



## Felikeries (Jan 22, 2004)

Endevoured with the important task they wisened to the difficulty of what was next to be done with the awe striking view of a cage partially settled into the floor,which indeed was containing the hatchling,and the gaurdian-a Xieasafacleze winging a floating make about the area close to the kidnapee,with a stern glaze in it’s eyes and a horrific halberd in one hand and a magical dagger in the other.Mif wasted no time and cast the troublesome rain flurry,that in past establishment had strucken foes to the ground-this was not to be with such an advesary as this demon however.Splattering the wisps of liquid in anger-it broke free and leafed it’s way beyond the spell finally rasping towards the offenders with a serious look of foreboding attack to take place.

“watch it….friends-these fumes of the underworld have the power of spell ray blasting”Zenthor stated,as he flanked to the side and Marty and Taiken held the front.Whirling the staff to make a focus to him,the demon finally relented after two dashings of weapon on weapon with the thief and paladin,turning in part and creating a glow on one hand as it held the weapon taken from that hand within the claw that was used for the dagger.

Zenthor knew this was to be a crucial claim for his defensive muster-and setting to dive away behind a column,he watched feining suprize once before the ray finally fell through the air-and was not broken by the conflict of speed of the energy to reaction,taking a minor swish of the firey blast but dodging the better part of it.Kliza slashed a fearsome two handed make across 1 of it’s wings,and in confusion the demon slapped Marty on the side with the halberd,sending him to the ground,and swiped quickly on the forward take at Kliza who back stepped untill she saw Taiken making for an amulet imbued strike.She stopped before the column she was planing to duck behind,and instead tried another round of dueling with the monster-an act of which Morigin was not bound to let his sister take alone-so as he stunted the work by making clashing with the halberd,Kliza easily defended against the dagger,and Taiken sent an acid beam.

“hell is amongst us,we need the help crush it thus!”called loudly went before the magic and the beam splattered into the hide of the beast’s back.The scales were like fire forged metals swining and heating but not breaking to the tremendous power of the railing acid,but finally as the last bit deflected the skin broke,and it cried out in pain with a screethcing evil catter call,and rasped to the side,losing concentration on it’s weapon work.Morigin moved quickly taking a two handed swipe he knocked the mightier weapon away,while the demon pitched forth stepping now on the ground,and steadied enough to cast another blast.Zenthor was behind it this time,and Marty was moving in,it focused at Morigin but as doing so was broken from concentration excruciatingly with a slashing on it’s forearm by staff and sword.The ether died away and blood poured from the nightmare for the first time.

“fools  I will strike you with twice the power with my other hand!!”the demon called as amazingly with the wounds sustained it took to the air,and made to cast the spell with the other claw.

Zenthor doubted the reasoning that it was a bluff and knew that at least he might send a missile attack throw-and did,but the quickly whipping damaged arm batted it away,and taking a rasp of it’s own blood from it’s wound onto the casting hand it growled in summery and surged with effort to cast the spell.Too late,and too stupid,Feezazien was not entirely a brilliant spy,though with a bit of thought realized the demon’s position near a window-10 ft away but near enough for a grab and excisement.The black glass shattered as the first flits of the ray began,but the mightier claws of the chromatic master rushed to it’s kneck,and grasping it,sent puncture wounds,and crashed the helpless figure back through the remains of the glass.

“wooo thank the gods….Marty get this stupid cage unlocked”Kliza spoke first.

“well there’s no telling but I doubt there’s going to be an inquisition for that bastard”Mif stated,as the harp disintigrated,and he marched to the front to see for himself.

“my friends,my human mates…what hope in hell was there before thee arrived…how awfull this is….surely that strike I saw was my kin Feezazien,there’s none that’s be stupid enough to take him to fight and furry!!”the hatchling spoke as they opened the cage,and it shimmy stepped onto the church floor and started towards the front with them.

Pardoned by the skillfull retrieving of the kin,the group made towards the be-angered chromatic mass,who held the demon in one claw close to his own face,growling a bit then sighting the approaching friends,noticed the freed hatchling,and fused a question.

“so frail calous dastardly bunt of an excuse for an intelligant species of under ground worming gunk,…lay now you’re tale the excuse for this treatchery and maybe I’ll let thee leave to send word to you’re master of intention for vengence!”

“i….i…have only gold for my task…to guard this ..great..and fine dragoness,from hatrm….from harm dear friend…only friends may talk with my kept and gaurded preciuos…I didn’t-“

“you expect me to believe this!fiddle fish!and grouty golems,and terrible trolls I search to then ends of hell and earth to retrieve my kin and you lie to me!!”with that Feezazien tossed it into the air so quickly that it surely could not muster a wing flapping to steady itself,and himself flapped once getting enough air to re-catch it,and this time he held it in the other claw,and walked to the group,in distaste shaking in lack of belief of the pleading demon’s words.

“dear Sinzee you look to be unharmed,such troubles I have finding why it was you were taken in the first place,do you have any words for me on this before I finish the lieing Xieasafacleze that wants to see what undead truellyt means”he spoke ritcheousley and grumphed at the demon who spazed it’s arms a bit and only waited wordless.

“true …true…I don’t think there was any reason actually the old priests that were cast from Trellihn and their mother,the demi-godess Zifmiu were there,they did it,probably paid that poor creature you’re about to strangle to death to”

“yes..yes…see the truth I guard this one….guard with my life,no harm –innocent”the demon spoke asuredly this time in spite of it’s milue of whinning.

“I say we keep it,and use it in the material world to force the wrongdoers to show themselve’s,mighty friend if we are to return soon surely this may be a sufficient plan to begin revenge”Marty billowed a response to the chagrining air about the corpse splattered area,as the demon smiled a bit and nodded to it’s grappler.

“we go…wretched fool,you will be bound with ropes,somebody get a rope and I will send a metaphysical message that our vicory was made and we shall be returned”Feezazien stated as he dropped the demon,and walkd to around the other side of the church building.

Kliza took rope and she and Taiken bound the arms together,and they waited for word for their return.At times defference,some 4 minutes finally a psionic wave responded to the summoning,washes of ether flaoted about the dragon,and a dancing light appaered and channeled through it words from a goddess,’the world will re-pay thee for that which was done,your own reward may be greater for loss of a kin is a terrible wound,the portal will blanket the undead plane when shadows dance off the world around thee,fairewell”

They waited as prescribed,though there was no night and day,as mists began to strangely arrive,the ethereal swishes like those of the message sent to Feezazien dimmed area’s creating shadows that looked like wisping confusions of living shade.Scurrying from a building several of these wicker shadows formed together…an energy was forming,and the group intrigued with this considered it may be the centre of the portal,and moved to it.
Soon the presumption of faith in the act of magic that was about to be was precieved as the material form of hasting blackness’s felt like brushes of metal links across their bodies,gathering,swooning,enrapture the powers betold for exit from the plane of the undead must have carried a great vortex.They closed into a tighter circle,and forced the demon with them,having tried to jump away,Marty smaked the blunt handle of his sword against it’s scarred neck,and it gouged to breathe for a second and was pulled in by Feezazien.Throwing flights of rainbow corsages that held together the perimeter of the portal arcana,moved in synchronusly,swatching prompts aginst the shades trying to divy from a more dense proclimation,the siftley flying bits still mashed like material on their bodies,but soon all were gathered at their feet or above them,and the final hexation of a green powerfull light wash covered the circle –it’s air,the ground,and the portal looking opening that now lay above them-swoosh!!They fell through a green suffuse much like the adventurer’s arrival,scattering from their finite semblnce,the demon trying to wing a greater seperation,but Taiken and Kliza grabbed a wing each,the air was cool,and easily swifted the light and nurturing feal of the real world,hope and free ellergy of elational life force skittered about them,they were nearly there.Swish!!the be all of the spell of teleportaion’s suffuse was eliminated and there they were before the temple of Zintrin,no signs of time signature or harkenings to any other wanderers,in fact their supplies lay before them,and Feezazien knew the place as looking about for any danger,let his kinling step about for some fresh air.


----------



## Felikeries (Feb 1, 2004)

next and final session
~they meet with the agent,who's angry about trip to alter-plane
~Zenthor turns crazy but new potion used to strike him brings him to material form instead of turning to dust
~the grande battle in the room told of takes place,after(they win,or probably)Zintrin has pets that devour some corpses while she offers treasure
~they are teleported to village with Zelihinder monks,and Feezazien and Sinzee are there
~the teleport ring might be used to return them to home village

4th to 7th or 8th level,were allowed some favorable odds for avoiding undead disease

if this temple is used in a higher level campaign,the wraiths won't be so easily dispelled,the Italiasthreiyn's will be 6 or so,there will be more than Shriekers in the cavern,each switch at first and at second altar room will have a corridor that has most likely dire-form undead attacks,with a smaller scion slicer that also has a portal that can activate,those who return will iether have to or gamble or avoid this till the new major scion room,and a few encounters with the medium worm will result in battle(10 or so,with electric shock,and hp regeneration)

players first striken by scions 2D20,however,a ranging of energy that has a 25% chance to activate at contact,may do 4D6+3D20,which will scare anybody away,though they don't know that 4th and 5th attacks on any player after one of party is damaged only do 1D6+4D4,and 25% chance greater damage after that

the potion didn't do any extra damage just acted as trick for Zintrin,though new higher levels that may have to change


----------



## Felikeries (Feb 24, 2004)

*return to zintrin's temple nearly the final battle*

Freeing the Might return to zintrin's temple

Not withstanding the group had interupted the peace enough amongst the crochet of calmly emulation about the temple to stir the ‘agent’ encountered at the beginning of their forray into the altar plane shift portal,and judging by the unstandard flackened breach of brow and concentrated ‘undead’ zether storm energies he was angry.The stood together and even walked a few paces to meet and greet the apperant bantaring of furry that was to be,and Sinzee huddled next to Feezazien and cast a gruffy snarl,and bewildered look.

“free standing group display to match the witless excummunication of Zintrin’s minnion for that which was to be done…contempt!!what do you think fealty to a godess means…hhmm!!a game of wandering foxes looking to make show of that which was lent to them in forbidden places,well you were nearly the fox hunted-do you understand me!!?”the robed blaspherien scowled and clenched a fist forward in dissertations.

“huh….ummm,we can’t be blamed for the unkind traps in the temple of her makings,you know you ought to tame those slicey metal scions,and make the wall’s less transparent to the plane of the undead,if that was so then we’d have stayed and reach our goals”Marty answered in a duty of rebutal that sounded a resolvent between iether side.

“and so too do you need to complete the goals,as such I know that more potion is needed,and so it will be bestowed,and as for this one,a bit of a field of unliving energy-yes a monk forgotton and abondened into my domain-how qaint,very well you may join,and my apologies dear Master Gaurdian,we can’t have our soldiers stray away you know how it is”

“that is not a bold statement –you may apologize as often as you like to these fine warroirs,they have my vow of eschuance and guard”Feezazien remarked,belittling the agents swinish attempt to differ.

“hey,we need to get about the tasks,if you are relenting another gift please,we accxept and shall see to our duty immediately”Taiken finally jaunted the arguent conversation with a final statement.

“very well,’hail oh skys darkened graves in the mind death to the souls will thee find’”the agent swirled a somatic jesture and created a grander potion flask than the first,this one with speckles of magitynes song to the souls revocations dancing about it and passed it to Marty,then turned and walked towards the entrance,but paused to make a final word.

“the room of destruction shall be made to through the second altar chamber-you know the one I speak of-all switches towards the setting sun”with that instead of fading into the shelter an image aura cast itself forward as the agent stood and then the entirety dissappeared.

“my friends we will be at a city to the east,perhaps even the monk knows of it,there are Zelihinder monks there,we await the celebration to you’re victories,and wish such luck as the fields of the undead know we are feared to have possesion of”with that the chromatic beast tapped at Sinzee,and nodded to the group.
“great days to thee,untill we meet again and this Zintrin terror storm that thee fight is done,I gather the luck of the stars in you’re name”she answered to the final words with a nicety and they flew off,pounding through till the clouds,covered their powerfull burgoning scathe.

Slowly the monk was falling into a separate world,the others of course did not catch thisat first,but inside the mind of his own deterioration a curse from staying alive in that state had begun to form a new form of blight.The theories of birth in unbirth have always assumed that the self was removed and now that was taking place for the wizdomous monk who had churned the evils from take over with great endurance and meditated strengths,but that was no more-and the mind of a lost being in this state was not their own anymore.

“what is death-your own beginning!”Zenthor finally broke into a voilent rage as they had began the final hall to the 2nd altar room,after acting strangley when they diveyd the potion for their weapons.

Kliza was the first to spin about,and she jumped beyond Morigin whom was closest,and swaped what may have been a truelly harsh nap swip upon her brother.She had taken to the crown of magic sight ,and thought the flutters about their monk friend were getting a bit zealous or even chracter defiling,perhaps taking what there was from Zenthor that was alive,and so she got to the problem before an unwarrented attack.

“what in the hell-are you ok”Marty asked,but then noticed Kliza wasn’t faking combat with the undead moron she was fighting toi save herself or anyone.

“feal what it’s like to di inside a thousand nightmares and walk the land-puny elf-rrghghgh!”Zenthor,did a trick swipe triple shift attack,and kicked her to the ground sliding a few feet,but Taiken and Morigin,quickly made trouble before the intentions of killing Kliza got the chance.

“that’s some portal innards wound,friend-you aren’t well”Taiken stated,as Marty was hush stepping and finally made a spider walk to behind the dueling three.

“forever is a good way to spend you’re grave work fools-I am vengence,not Zenthor-the…-“the words were cut off,as the sparring was still going,but till the two swiped power cuts by Marty through the letheur protecton on Zenthor’s back sent him stumbling forward and into convulsion.

The potion was a solution to souls searching to leave the material world,and they watched wandering if these wounds may bleed to death their once trusted buddy,but there was a different effect than before.The streining continued as the stood before him,and Kliza knelt next to him and looked to the others to see if she should console any morsel of Zenthor that was left fighting the curse.

“healed and sealed to doom,best the zap of liquid do what it did”Mif answered her demands for a way to cure this that beckoned from her eyes.

“funny,always funny-we shall see”Taiken said

“but the angel Mif,what of the vestige of divinity-she may be able to help if”Kliza retorted taking one of Zenthor’s hands.

The the fluster of magi enegry was changing,now a glow of green to clear waves of zeal washed about,and finally the commotion stopped and Zenthors eyes closed and he lay still.

“too late,farewell ,may heaven-“Marty started a requim for the wisomous,when they noticed there was breathing.

Several minutes later,Zenthor was alive and well again,and this time the real world and the body of no disease was all there was to be from the incedent.Gleefully thankfull for not having killed him,he vowed to fight his best in the last battle,which was sure to be vicious and they continued on their way.

“if it wasn’t for me you might have gouged Morigin,but the curse that was breaching the sound mind,or what there was of it in you’re old state,was made visible to me with the magical crown,I’m thankfull we didn’t lose you,and you have returned even better than before.”Kliza stated as they reached the switches and Marty did the trick and a new hall opened.

“that is certain,and this new potion,what say you –all if it is different,we have been had”Zenthor said,as inherintly they each added a bit more in preperation,and began through the hall.

“no,there’s no way it doesn’t kill off the glumphs that await Zintrin’s excisement of their souls,that’d be wrong,there was a special reaction for you,Zenthor-but all will be as it should soon enough.”Marty answered leading the group,of which three carried torches including himself.

The scent of living flesh and the faint beckoning of the flicker of flames,had reawoken those waiting in the chamber of sufferage.It was a grande cavern some 400 ft and circular,with shackles upon the walls,and occasional rune wards of grey slab flooring in the brown scratchy earth.At times when the place was alive the Methsenseghr beasts had gaurded and made portal trips about various domains in the name of the slaying preistesses,but eventually they were made undead,and chained to the walls,only being let free when tasks had to be done,but that was years in the past,and somwhow they still churned their gratchy fleash and futile brains kept restrained in chains for years,but no more:the anger and sense of live being’s and a chance to dance death’s throws on innocents was too great and they broke free,and dashed towrds the party just making into the area.However these were not the only ones,as banal and unliving,though animated and easily a greater foe were a group of  Sepechetz.Armoured in Zechzi flanks,and armed with zeal flowing two sided skiffs,these angered undead soldiers were fethced to the area as a pre-ordained glyph of awakening was set off by the party in the last few steps taken on the special stone in the hallway.The group stopped,and tossed their torches and a couple more a few feet beyond themselves,and stood in a semi circle,as purity’s faith and insurging numbers of enemies triste and demanded the nature of the most cerrialien battle yet.The Methsenseghrs,who speeded to the front were easily 20 in strength,and the soldiers of doom with stange weapons were about 30,making it a timely accusition for those who thought to make a name for themselves as promised at the journey’s first day from the viallage path,of 50 to 6.


----------



## Felikeries (Mar 4, 2004)

*Final Battle*

FREEING THE MIGHT   ***###{}{}{}///[][]!!!! THE FINAL BATTLE


Not withstanding the group had interupted the peace enough amongst the crochet of calmly emulation about the temple to stir the ‘agent’ encountered at the beginning of their forray into the altar plane shift portal,and judging by the unstandard flackened breach of brow and concentrated ‘undead’ zether storm energies he was angry.The stood together and even walked a few paces to meet and greet the apperant bantaring of furry that was to be,and Sinzee huddled next to Feezazien and cast a gruffy snarl,and bewildered look.

“free standing group display to match the witless excummunication of Zintrin’s minnion for that which was to be done…contempt!!what do you think fealty to a godess means…hhmm!!a game of wandering foxes looking to make show of that which was lent to them in forbidden places,well you were nearly the fox hunted-do you understand me!!?”the robed blaspherien scowled and clenched a fist forward in dissertations.

“huh….ummm,we can’t be blamed for the unkind traps in the temple of her makings,you know you ought to tame those slicey metal scions,and make the wall’s less transparent to the plane of the undead,if that was so then we’d have stayed and reach our goals”Marty answered in a duty of rebutal that sounded a resolvent between iether side.

“and so too do you need to complete the goals,as such I know that more potion is needed,and so it will be bestowed,and as for this one,a bit of a field of unliving energy-yes a monk forgotton and abondened into my domain-how qaint,very well you may join,and my apologies dear Master Gaurdian,we can’t have our soldiers stray away you know how it is”

“that is not a bold statement –you may apologize as often as you like to these fine warroirs,they have my vow of eschuance and guard”Feezazien remarked,belittling the agents swinish attempt to differ.

“hey,we need to get about the tasks,if you are relenting another gift please,we accxept and shall see to our duty immediately”Taiken finally jaunted the arguent conversation with a final statement.

“very well,’hail oh skys darkened graves in the mind death to the souls will thee find’”the agent swirled a somatic jesture and created a grander potion flask than the first,this one with speckles of magitynes song to the souls revocations dancing about it and passed it to Marty,then turned and walked towards the entrance,but paused to make a final word.

“the room of destruction shall be made to through the second altar chamber-you know the one I speak of-all switches towards the setting sun”with that instead of fading into the shelter an image aura cast itself forward as the agent stood and then the entirety dissappeared.

“my friends we will be at a city to the east,perhaps even the monk knows of it,there are Zelihinder monks there,we await the celebration to you’re victories,and wish such luck as the fields of the undead know we are feared to have possesion of”with that the chromatic beast tapped at Sinzee,and nodded to the group.
“great days to thee,untill we meet again and this Zintrin terror storm that thee fight is done,I gather the luck of the stars in you’re name”she answered to the final words with a nicety and they flew off,pounding through till the clouds,covered their powerfull burgoning scathe.

Slowly the monk was falling into a separate world,the others of course did not catch thisat first,but inside the mind of his own deterioration a curse from staying alive in that state had begun to form a new form of blight.The theories of birth in unbirth have always assumed that the self was removed and now that was taking place for the wizdomous monk who had churned the evils from take over with great endurance and meditated strengths,but that was no more-and the mind of a lost being in this state was not their own anymore.

“what is death-your own beginning!”Zenthor finally broke into a voilent rage as they had began the final hall to the 2nd altar room,after acting strangley when they diveyd the potion for their weapons.

Kliza was the first to spin about,and she jumped beyond Morigin whom was closest,and swaped what may have been a truelly harsh nap swip upon her brother.She had taken to the crown of magic sight ,and thought the flutters about their monk friend were getting a bit zealous or even chracter defiling,perhaps taking what there was from Zenthor that was alive,and so she got to the problem before an unwarrented attack.

“what in the hell-are you ok”Marty asked,but then noticed Kliza wasn’t faking combat with the undead moron she was fighting toi save herself or anyone.

“feal what it’s like to di inside a thousand nightmares and walk the land-puny elf-rrghghgh!”Zenthor,did a trick swipe triple shift attack,and kicked her to the ground sliding a few feet,but Taiken and Morigin,quickly made trouble before the intentions of killing Kliza got the chance.

“that’s some portal innards wound,friend-you aren’t well”Taiken stated,as Marty was hush stepping and finally made a spider walk to behind the dueling three.

“forever is a good way to spend you’re grave work fools-I am vengence,not Zenthor-the…-“the words were cut off,as the sparring was still going,but till the two swiped power cuts by Marty through the letheur protecton on Zenthor’s back sent him stumbling forward and into convulsion.

The potion was a solution to souls searching to leave the material world,and they watched wandering if these wounds may bleed to death their once trusted buddy,but there was a different effect than before.The streining continued as the stood before him,and Kliza knelt next to him and looked to the others to see if she should console any morsel of Zenthor that was left fighting the curse.

“healed and sealed to doom,best the zap of liquid do what it did”Mif answered her demands for a way to cure this that beckoned from her eyes.

“funny,always funny-we shall see”Taiken said

“but the angel Mif,what of the vestige of divinity-she may be able to help if”Kliza retorted taking one of Zenthor’s hands.

The the fluster of magi enegry was changing,now a glow of green to clear waves of zeal washed about,and finally the commotion stopped and Zenthors eyes closed and he lay still.

“too late,farewell ,may heaven-“Marty started a requim for the wisomous,when they noticed there was breathing.

Several minutes later,Zenthor was alive and well again,and this time the real world and the body of no disease was all there was to be from the incedent.Gleefully thankfull for not having killed him,he vowed to fight his best in the last battle,which was sure to be vicious and they continued on their way.

“if it wasn’t for me you might have gouged Morigin,but the curse that was breaching the sound mind,or what there was of it in you’re old state,was made visible to me with the magical crown,I’m thankfull we didn’t lose you,and you have returned even better than before.”Kliza stated as they reached the switches and Marty did the trick and a new hall opened.

“that is certain,and this new potion,what say you –all if it is different,we have been had”Zenthor said,as inherintly they each added a bit more in preperation,and began through the hall.

“no,there’s no way it doesn’t kill off the glumphs that await Zintrin’s excisement of their souls,that’d be wrong,there was a special reaction for you,Zenthor-but all will be as it should soon enough.”Marty answered leading the group,of which three carried torches including himself.

The scent of living flesh and the faint beckoning of the flicker of flames,had reawoken those waiting in the chamber of sufferage.It was a grande cavern some 400 ft and circular,with shackles upon the walls,and occasional rune wards of grey slab flooring in the brown scratchy earth.At times when the place was alive the Methsenseghr beasts had gaurded and made portal trips about various domains in the name of the slaying preistesses,but eventually they were made undead,and chained to the walls,only being let free when tasks had to be done,but that was years in the past,and somwhow they still churned their gratchy fleash and futile brains kept restrained in chains for years,but no more:the anger and sense of live being’s and a chance to dance death’s throws on innocents was too great and they broke free,and dashed towrds the party just making into the area.However these were not the only ones,as banal and unliving,though animated and easily a greater foe were a group of  Sepechetz.Armoured in Zechzi flanks,and armed with zeal flowing two sided skiffs,these angered undead soldiers were fethced to the area as a pre-ordained glyph of awakening was set off by the party in the last few steps taken on the special stone in the hallway.The group stopped,and tossed their torches and a couple more a few feet beyond themselves,and stood in a semi circle,as purity’s faith and insurging numbers of enemies triste and demanded the nature of the most cerrialien battle yet.The Methsenseghrs,who speeded to the front were easily 20 in strength,and the soldiers of doom with stange weapons were about 30,making it a timely accusition for those who thought to make a name for themselves as promised at the journey’s first day from the viallage path,of 50 to 6.

Futility to play a part in this verve of undead and prowessed fighter’s battle,the group set forth,working in a symphony of attacks,not allowing the sheer numbers of their advesaries to bust through and cause greater problems.Mif scattered about and applied the potions last trick fluid after 10 or so had been exhumned of their souls,and left lifeless corpses,but that wasn’t the only trick in store.Gathering his wit,and reaching into the voids of the weave Mif Yatter,placed the invocation from the invisibility spell at Zenthor,who only had a few seconds to realize the effect that was about to engulf him.As the twang and rasp of sword on sword,on chain and magic weapons,glouted the area,Taiken used the opportunity to make use of the amulet,as seeing Mif go for one last spell,the dark cloud formation,allowing Zenthor to fully indulge in a broadened deadly attack as he slipped unseen into the enemies ranks.

“great divinity death abounds return these foes to heaven from the grounds!”Taiken unleashed a furry of lightening,that foiled and fell several Methesenseghr’s,who were pounced on by Marty,Kliza and Morigin,and justly so several Sepechetz corpse were sent flying from Zenthor’s greatened attacks.

As Marty found a difficult trapping of one foe at each side of himself,he broke concentration and got sliced by the strange skiff weapon of the Sepechetz but with reason,for soon he was attached to the ceiling,and made to four encroaching on Kliza and Morigin,and slashed deftly as making a truimphant smash,knocking them to the ground,and they were quickly swished with wounds of shall we say ‘grave’ consequences.The potion had finally been used to it’s limitation,and they were left fighting 20 enemies now,that couldn’t be sent for a Zintrin excised ablution,but this didn’t slow them down,and the undead horrors were any angrier at their loss’s than the confidence that went with their first wave of attacks.

Taiken motioned to Zenthor and Marty,to force their opponents in a direct path of fire for an acid beam,as such the black clouds were no more,and stiffled with dispondency 4 of them were shoved into place,with 3 Methsenseghr’s also set,by Taiken’s blunt scaffing,and a cut or 2,the amulet did the magic of powerfull damaging aracana again.

“send acid to the unwanten,their battle today will soon be done”

“hey you sound like me,though not too powerfully,and desired of a new effect I call the rain of death and pounding my fiine divinties to take effect!”this time Mif had done an extra demand in the incantation,and as the acid beam broke fissions of wounds from one foe through it and onto the next,killing 5,the rain appeared and pounded 10 enemies to the ground,wreaking greater wounds this time than ever before.

They took the motion to make to these easy prey,but the 5 uneffected,stood in their path,and only Zenthor could dispatch 4 of them,before they had to form a semi-circle again,and duel on as before.With several slash’s and a few jabs into their very flesh,they had done a breathtaking display of battle might,and the toll was not unnerving,though fearing the situation,Mif set forth with the pan,and fifed a complex fast tune,and finally the words of request or ryhme to make a healing cast.

“nay though I task,the spell of healing,must be cast,dangers abound,for not every enemy is fallen to the ground,make whole that which is weapons toll,the hole of swords take away,the purity of strength replenish right away!”a greater series of featured wording than before had been used,the air cackled with wisps of blue and violet energy and scatching about wildly,they flew across their damages,and made them well again.

“great work Mif,I knew you weren’t lieing about the power of curing,you made,earlier!”Marty retorted,as swashing an opening in the foe,suddenly,Zenthor’s staff skewered it through the neck,and Marty excised a gut stab,killing it.

With only 5 left,they were taken into a back againt the wall,furry,losing ground as the group kept slashing and taunting,till finaly they had fallen,and the battle was entirely finished 20 Methsenseghr’s and 30 Sepechetz,ruefully gruff from the start,formed into a rucus of happless undead moofs after ½ way,and defiled and purged with magic tricks and great technique.

“there I sense the movement of their vicious souls,unnerved,but following the ones doused with the potion,there I see one-the good of all were met,not just those effected,for the price of our sentence to death,not bad eyhe you rats”Kliza stated as she could see the souls making from the corpses,and flitting about eventually making to the roof.

“well,well,what a day indeed,as for money-I’d say we’re do some,what happened to that foolish zombie with the attitude,we request our gold!”Marty joked and triumpantly touted the sword one time looking about.

“one wrong move,and we’d have been done for,but luckily Mif wasn’t all talk and no show,and the amulet answered my plea’s again,be sure though that I fear faith and the good fight may not bring it’s powers back again so greatly now that the mission is done”Taiken explained as they gathered to the center of the room.

“shfee sfse sfhw(whistle)my dear beauty we have been named and doused with you’re wholly task,now done what’s(looks to Mif and other’s) about we see you’re ass!”Morigin said and they all laughed.
The answer for such a statement did arrive however,gutting the air with an energy that was beyond the magic weaves they had seen throughout this adventure,wisps of mist and scratching ether changing from green to blue to black contorted in a 10 ft area,and as it dissappeared,there they beheld the sight of Zintrin,in veloptious white gown attire,with laces,a sword at her hip,and a making of divine light strutting her countour.Next to her were 4 hell gaurdian beasts,like dogs and tigers and demons,and undead all mixed about,into a scaled green and black atrocity-they rasped,and mired at being kept at her side till she motioned a hand wave,in supple affinity-and they immediately pounced away to the side of the room,and made about eating,and gashing the corpses there as though they were great meal delicacies.

“oh my god…nasty habit you’re pets have miss Zintrin…my humble presentation of the battlefield told and true”Kliza stated,deciding to take her sword in extra effort,and making a swiping bow,the others looked to her and did the same.

“me ha heuh ha ha ha ,of course they do the unruley,they are the unruled,by any who aren’t as powerfull as I ,eat well my pets,a rare treat are soldiers forgotton,and futile meant for the planes of the undead-now then,my friends,you are quite a sight,for eyes of dignity and do I dare say a….fearsome lot,that made do with little hope for certain victory,as such at least that’s how I felt about a few feeble mortals doing my task requested,but that is said and done,and my gift will be presented…agent!attend my presentation at once!”Zintrin yelled for the agent,as looked happily at the beasts scarfing the major nasty.


----------



## Felikeries (Mar 4, 2004)

the demonites
AC H +1 -1
#5 to 10
hp 80
exp 200
poisen,and electricity resistance
attack/chaos pinchers(4 a combat,no roller)
damage/2d6 poisen(1d8 for 1d6 melees),2d8 each slamming
~1 round a casting/poisen compounds next attack 3d8,2d8 for 1d6 melees,thusly each use spell
special/ariel dodge +4(5 times a combat)

treasure/175 special coins,1 treasure spell(10th level),1 magic item


----------



## Felikeries (Mar 8, 2004)

*final actions*

FTM FINAL ACTIONS




The air was deafened with a clap,and the image of the agent appeared and began to walk forward,as materializing into being,he brushed some supplanted,teleport dust off from the robe,and bowed before Zintrin.She looked without a forward,and snapped,as too which the beasts cut off their savagary and welped their way to sit beside hert,reaching one with delight and intent she pat it,and it made a growling purr of some sort.

“as it is with rules for treasure for mortals,you shall be endowed with a chest,of which great coins and 4 magical items are within,the agent told me of this ones(she looks at Kliza) uncanny crown of visioning,and as such you were able to contain this,I procurred these gifts as a mutual sign of aknowledgment for thus what looks to be a…shall I say unmeager lot of questing villany….(she see if the words are offensive,but they dare not challenge),and soon this place will be free of all that had haunted it,so go if you must to tell the religious fools that this place my once agaiin be used for congregtion and ceremony,and of course be carefull to not think too lightly of all that has occurred”she then lent a smile to the agent,who whirled his hands,and a violet cloud appeared,the mist dissapating revealed a 4 ft chest.

“that’s quite kind of you…to make such a great bestowment,we surely will prevail in the world of mortals as you say”Taiken spoke as they approached,but at that time another cackle of  sounds of breaking dimensions made the swift exit of Zintrin and her enterouage complete.

“kind…yep…we’ll see let’s gtet a load of this box of pie”Marty knelt and opened it,within were several thousand gold coins,and 4 jewel endowed items.

One was a ring,with 10 diamonds about it,the other was an amulet looking like Taikens only this had an emrald with a black center within it’s repitance and casting circle,the third was a necklace with 10 different hue’s of violet gems cut in diamond shape,and the fourth was an armgaurd,with laethur faasteners,that used gems to button it.Each was silver,and so Marty took the armgaurd,Taiken the amulet,Kliza the necklace,and in a coin toss Zenthor won the ring;as to be fair Mif,and Morigin were alloted more gold.

Suddenly when each were set with their new item,the world went blank,and they and the chest appeared instantly at the centyer court area of a keep like village,a few within the area looked at themk strangely,but seeing Zenthor made no commotion over it.

“ah ha…this is the city which we were expected to find the chromatic beast,and of course the place in which Zelihinder monks such as myself often spend meditation and practitioning at…..”Zenthor….was excited and named the event,as the other three were more dazed with the trick ,and looked at their items.

“more good for us..i imagine our first task then is to see of Feezazien is still amongst the walls of this place”Marty said,as fealing the armgaurd,and started to walk away.

“wait…just a damndible minute…what of the chest,the coins,I can’t carry this-oh Morigin,goos ok 1,2,3”Mif and Morigin lifted it and they made way to an inn at the far side of the area.

Stepping inside,the front room held the typical effections of a dinning area,a check in bureau,and a fire pit,in a stone cylinder.Several turned to look at them,and one got from a table and appoached them.

“hail strangers….i see you are quite burdened with a newly found treasure…I suggest you be more carefull than carrying it about with such impiety”

“very amusing…we are looking for Feezazien,the great-“

“what-you that wretch….oh –oh dear…”the man bust through the front door,and several patrons laughed and returned to their drink and merryment.

Marty spoke with the innkeeper,and they procured two rooms with adjoining doors,and 4 beda in each,the price of which for these master suites a gold coin a day.They also learned that Feezazien could be found tomorrow at the far fields in the west,holding a gaurdien fighting session,to help break in new recruits for a legion of several lands that was being formed,for reasons of which only the priveleged few knew of.

The next day,Mif and Morigin went to a magic item shop,and purchased a ring of item rebankment,for 1000 gp,and thus sent the rest of the coinage,minus the chest which they traded to the shop for some silver polish,to the special embankment feature,and joined the others at the field.

“how thoughtfull,hmmm,yes that does do the trick,here Marty use some silver cleaner”Kliza stated as they watched Feezazien,dashing about explaining occasionaly,and his sibling,using a sword herself,to a bunch of recruites.

The sight was indeed fascinating,there were dragons,elves,humans,lycenthropes,and gnomes,the group stood and watched the mighty beast tail sweep a gnome and elf,who fell face first,and they luaghed a few swiney moots,then after awhile met with them.

“ah ha…you …you have done it…they’ve done it Fee,they got special trick magic from that undead witch too!”Sinzee made a flourished statement and flapped into the air once,as Feezazien made the last few feet.

“hail,well to see thee again,and yet I am so concerned that all goes well with my new legion that I wondered if such victorious warriors such as yourselves,may have the destiny of the ‘great ones’ as I am naming them,as a reconciliation”

“well,friends,I can’t say that I truelly wish to return to the village,though we still can…”Marty twisted the ring,and looked to them.

“nie….nay….definitely no etc”they answered,and so Feezazien,turned and arm waved for them to follow,and soon they were leading some sword and battle runs,with Zenthor doing the Feezazien like honours and Kliza tapping the last of her strength bracelet,and all around they made a name for themselves,by and by when the day was done.


----------

